# Evolution of the Saxophone



## badger2 (Oct 9, 2018)

We first recall that John Coltrane's Both Directions at Once, Giant Steps, and others, are classics in the evolution of saxophone virtuosity.

The Lost Album
John Coltrane’s majestic 1963 session, Both Directions at Once, is discovered

As the article states, Coltrane died of liver cancer. Many do not know that the cancer was hepatitis B-induced hepatocellular carcinoma. Coltrane experimented in chord-stacking and other techniques that were well ahead of their time, Today it is possible to play the genes for hepatocellular carcinoma on the saxophone, which sequences challenge anyone who thinks they have a command over their instrument. This is an exercise in motor skills and decision making of which Coltrane was an adept, no doubt about it. In an amino acid approach (reminiscent of Coltrane's "Nature Boy"), Nature itself has already written the sheet music.

To follow the sheet music of any living organism means to read and play its amino acid sequences. It is interesting that, unknown to us, not only was Coltrane's album being released (June 2018), amino acid saxophone was coming into being during these same weeks. As it progressed, a colleague  mentioned to this writer the "Pi Piano" that can be seen and heard at youtube. This was a pleasant inspiration, because it showed that another human was working along these same lines. We note that the Pi approach has a limited range of ten digits, whereas the amino acid saxophone has a basic range of twenty amino acids which can be assigned to the keys of the instrument.

In assigning the amino acids to the keys of the saxophone, we used the isoelectric points of amino acids, each one being unique. Arranging their pH values from high to low, we arrive at a template that can be used to read amino acid sequences, applied to such things as reading of important genes such as found in dyslexia, neurodegenerative diseases, cancer, etc.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 9, 2018)

Unlike guitar or piano, many woodwinds are not instruments that can be monitored to see where the fingers are moving, an exception is the soprano sax. It is a more abstract approach to visuo-motor skills. So that the musically inclined can begin to hear the world of amino acids, we offer our initial isoelectric approach for assigning concert pitch to the tenor saxophone:

Amino acid is on left, concert pitch sax key is on right:

R  E flat

K  D

H  C sharp

P  C

A  B

L  B flat

G  A

V  A flat

I  G

W  F sharp 

M  F

S  E

Y  E flat

Q  D

T  C sharp

F  C
-----------------------------------------------  Octave Key Line

N  B

C  B flat

E  A

D  A flat

This is our original assignment for the 20 amino acids, and can be applied to a piano keyboard, including moving the octave range. From the middle A flat down, the keys are assigned just as the upper register, with the following G being I (isoleucine), until one comes again to the lowest note, A flat.

For Halloween, we have inserted ominous-sounding chords to those amino sequences that contain such things as lethal or disease-causing mutations, which mutations change the melody line somewhat. Though this method can be used as a creative tool by musicians, it also affords an added human sense for memory retention of study material for students of medicine, science, etc.

We hope that other world-famous sax players (such as Chris Potter) investigate the challenge of amino acid music.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 9, 2018)

Having owned a Selmer Mark VI tenor sax, a personal boycott of Selmer will be a lasting one. The Mendini tenor sax (made in Italy) is indeed heavy, though that should prompt at least a few prisoners to begin thinking about a life of chronically having the damn thing hanging around their necks. We will use the Mendini placed on a stand that can still allow some freedom of movement when seated or standing. Admirably, Mendini has done a stellar job in producing a tenor saxophone.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 10, 2018)

Towards Freeing the Prisoners

Woodwind players across the world have always seemed to be prisoner of one note at a time. Selmer Corporation knew as early as 1987 that these players could have both melody and chord production capability at their fingertips. Over the decades, we watched as MIDI controllers such as EWI and Roland created a market that to this day still does not allow woodwinds to explore the fascinating world of chord production from their instrument. We wait no longer.

The electric saxophone was a reality in 1987, and chord-producing came by serendipity. The apparatus, based on solenoids, could be attached to any keyboard in the world. Connection to a digital synth keyboard, however, was more problematic due to electromagnetic interference in proximity to digital circuits. Nonetheless, optoisolators mostly solved the problem, though this voided the warranty on the synth side of things. If the reader attempts an electric sax, we suggest they be aware of preventing such experimentations by a company's future designs. Solenoids must be extended to a safe proximity, but this also gives the flexibility of attachment to any keyboard.

Currently, one approach is to split the left and right hands on the woodwind instrument so that a melody can be played simultaneously along with chord accompaniment by the other hand. This approach is reminiscent of Coltrane's Both Directions at Once. A similar trajectory is the one-handed saxophone used by stroke victims (youtube). In addition, we have already outlined all chords as they can be adapted to amino acid music. The orthography of this music pretty much eliminates at least four lines of the traditional musical staff, at least the eye-straining clusters of black dots with flags that give the prisoner a certain amount of time between measures. The placing of various notes in the amino acid system uses dots placed above or below the letter of the amino acid to designate where on the instrument the target note is located. The system of orthography may evolve considering such things as dyslexia, etc.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 10, 2018)

Benefits of the Electric Sax

The sound of a real saxophone can be superimposed over synth sounds 

The player can add vocals and backup vocals while simultaneously producing music from their instrument

Electric sax on a stand helps to prevent fatigue

Fingering exercises for chord and melody production is as challenging as it can get when amino acids are substituted for the musical names of the notes. This approach gives as much variation possibility as a Moog One can give variety of sound patches.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2018)

Coltrane's famous tune that pioneered chord stacking, here reproduced with an incredible duel horn harmony passage at lightning speed:

Woody Herman, Giant Steps


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2018)

Somewhat similar to what amino acid melodies sound like on sax is Chris Potter's solo starting at around time-point 2:36.

Chris Potter


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 12, 2018)

badger2 said:


> We first recall that John Coltrane's Both Directions at Once, Giant Steps, and others, are classics in the evolution of saxophone virtuosity.
> 
> The Lost Album
> John Coltrane’s majestic 1963 session, Both Directions at Once, is discovered
> ...


*I learned Sax off a Black guy, he and I could not read music.  I learned a method call Soul Sax and it got me far with a lot of pleasure.  I was strange Sitting in with a bunch of black guys looking white.  I even got a name "Sky Man.".  Funny how life is.  I learn how to play BASS upright.  Strange that I was able to read the bass cleft.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 12, 2018)

badger2 said:


> Benefits of the Electric Sax
> 
> The sound of a real saxophone can be superimposed over synth sounds
> 
> ...


*Yep take the soul out of the music too.  *


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 12, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > Benefits of the Electric Sax
> ...


*People: music comes from the Soul it always has from the Delta to the City.  If you don't have soul you are nothing but wind chimes.  Some people play what they feel this is why some people don't play with the song because it does not move them.  Music brings out the "whats happening" to those who hear it and they ID with what you are playing and feeling that the connection they like.  Even some of the 60s music brings back feeling on some songs.  Mind is "If I could Keep time in a Bottle".  I hope you understand why electronic SAX or any other thing sucks.*


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2018)

The term "soul" is problematic as is the assumption that all music comes from the Delta. What Delta? If Chris Potter were an atheist, "soul" would indeed be a misnomer. Music cannot be defined by anthropomorphizing it. Nature also creates music that has nothing to do with Homo sapiens, and does not follow an H. sapiens template. Amino acid music is just such music, and a musically-inclined physician has just as much right to use it to capture this nuance of Nature as anyone else. We will be using it in medicine, jazz composition, etc..

In considering the evolution of the saxophone, Chris Potter gets our vote as the greatest living tenor sax player in the world, and its evolution cannot go further unless the physical parameters of the instrument change or the music-reading code is scrambled. Potter puts all of himself into the music, which is being produced as fast as humanly possible. This speed is a tribute to the Homo sapiens brain, a brain that can make mechanical decisions at lightning speed.

Another incredible accomplishment of Homo sapiens can be heard on Steely Dan's West of Hollywood, where Potter takes a ride at time-point 4:30.

West of Hollywood


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 12, 2018)

My favorite Sax is the one that gets My date to drop her panties!


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2018)

Coltrane, Giant Steps

We said "greatest tenor sax player" because all of the saxophones are either slower or faster than others not only depending on the particular horn, but also due to the shear physics of the instrument. Paul Desmond's alto is faster than Stan Getz's tenor, Jerry Mulligan's bari is slower than both. Our criteria of speed used to judge greatness is only in regard to the human mind in making clean, fast, mechanical decisions. Our criteria is military. 

This charts the preferences of individual players, and the site can be accessed if this URL does not work:

Artist Saxophone Mouthpiece Setup, Mouthpiece Data, Reed Chart
(Site not secure)
www.dannychesnut.com/Music/Sax/MouthpieceData/ArtistSaxMouthpiece.htm

In choosing isoelectric data by which to assign the keys of the sax to amino acids, we had to eliminate up to nine other criteria in evaluating aminos, because they did not show uniqueness for each amino acid:

Molecular weight
Eccentric connectivity index
Number of hydrogen bonds
Sum of atomic van der Waals volumes
Polarizability
Eccentricity
Sphericity
Hydrophilic factor


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2018)

If Chris Potter were to play his West of Hollywood solo on an electric saxophone, the keyboard of a piano or synth would be in synchrony to the notes produced from his horn.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2018)

USMB stem cells thread links to adipose derived stem cells (ADSCs), which in turn link to Alzheimer's. We first excerpt from the secretome to link olfactomedin to the aluminosilicate hypothesis of Alzheimer's, then we will take a look at the music involved:

Secretomes
Characterization of secretomes provides evidence for adipose-derived mesenchymal stromal cells subtypes
'....which contribute to regenerative processes but were not previously associated with ADScs....included proteins with neurotrophic activities....olfactomedin-like 3....which were not previously associated with ADSCs....'

We next make the olfactomedin link to Alzheimer's
olfactomedin[AND]alzheimer's - PubMed - NCBI

When the reader scrolls down to the olfactomedin-4 protein sequence, note the unusual number of serines at positions 40-60. This 510 amino acid sequence can be played according to the previously-posted key assignment for horn, and is the first sequence we have played that links the aluminosilicate hypothesis:

Olfactomedin 4
OLFM4 - Olfactomedin-4 precursor - Homo sapiens (Human) - OLFM4 gene & protein


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2018)

An Alzheimer's-Zika Connection

Alzheimer's at Age 30
https://www.everydayhealth.com/colu...0-an-old-persons-disease-hits-a-young-family/
'....one of 200,000 Americans who have early onset....'

Oct 2018 Zika Alanine-to-Valine Mutant
An Alanine-to-Valine Substitution in the Residue 175 of Zika Virus NS2A Protein Affects Viral RNA Synthesis and Attenuates the Virus In Vivo.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....we have generated a mutant ZIKV....'

Japan: Valine-to-Alanine Early Onset, 26-36 Years
New V272A presenilin 1 mutation with very early onset subcortical dementia and parkinsonism.  - PubMed - NCBI

Japan (1998): Alanine-to-Valine Early Onset, 40.3 Years
[Mutation analysis of S182 (presenilin-I) in patients with familial Alzheimer's disease and its biological function].  - PubMed - NCBI
'....may be attributable to factors other than the PS gene....'

Other reasons for amino acid music, Japanese alphabets, etc. link to Alzheimer's and dementia at time-point 53:52 in the video:

The Latest on Alzheimer's Research (2014)
' 53:52: crossword puzzles....learn new language....learn new skill....'

By playing these amino acid melody sequences, one can now hear the sound of Alzheimer's and Zika mutations.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2018)

Post #2 shows that R,K, and H are the first three amino acids in the isoelectric sequence. Here we link this sequence to ovarian and other cancers:

State-of-the-art is the less-invasive "liquid biopsies" for cancer diagnosis and prognosis.

Tokyo Feb 2018 PIK3CA and KRAS Mutations in Cell Free Circulating DNA are Useful Markers for Monitoring Ovarian Clear Cell Carcinoma
PIK3CA and KRAS mutations in cell free circulating DNA are useful markers for monitoring ovarian clear cell carcinoma.  - PubMed - NCBI
' Ovarian clear cell carcinoma (OCCC) exhibits distinct phenotypes, such as resistance to chemotherapy, poor prognosis and an association with endometriosis/ Biomarkers and imaging techniques currently in use are not sufficient for reliable diagnosis of the tumor or prediction of therapeutic response....Here we show that we were able to specifically detect PIK3CA-H1047R and KRAS-G12D in cfDNA from OCCC patients and monitor ntheir response to therapy. Furthermore, we found that by cleaving wild-type PIK3CA using the CRISPR-Cas9 system, we were able to improve the sensitivity of the ddPCR method and detect cfDNA harboring PIK3CA-H1047R.
....
Although PIK3CA mutations have been detected in cfDNA from patients with breast or colorectal cancers, there have been no reports investigating ovarian cancer....Of particular interest is the fact that the increase in PIK3CA-H1047R levels preceded recurrence and an increase in CA 125 levels in patient OCCC25. In addition, PIK3CA-H1047R levels increased more significantly than CA 125 levels in patients OCCC13 and OCCC25. These results suggest that detection of PIK3CA-H1047R would be useful for the diagnosis of OCCC and for predicting its recurrence.'

The mutation goes from the histidine (H) to arginine (R), thus giving a direction isoelectrically, from a lower value to a higher one as far as pH is concerned, in fact the highest one (R) which is the top note of the saxophone in concert pitch (E flat). There is the technology of isolelectric focusing, though we know of no study that has compared directions in this manner for cancer mutations.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2018)

When we play the ovarian cancer marker for the H to R mutation, which sounds quite interesting in places, the musician can see/hear that there is already a very interesting potential chord progression at that position if including both the normal histidine and the mutant arginine. We have de-capitalized the histidine in the sequence:

TEQEALEYFM  KQMNDAhHGG  WTTKMDWIFH

Furthermore, we can now see that initially there is a "Siamese" histidine at the mutation point, recalling that for Alzheimer's, prions, etc., copper metabolism is coordinated by histidines (copper-binding domain). Thus, there is a copper metabolism clue hidden in this ovarian cancer-linked biomarker, which can occur before (and more significantly) than the more traditional marker, CA 125.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2018)

4 Dec 2018 Woman's Husky Sniffs Out Cancer for the Third Time: "I Owe My Life to That Dog"
Woman's husky sniffs out cancer for the third time: 'I owe my life to that dog'


'Repair of the ovarian surface after ovulation can result in the development of ovarian cysts lined with epithelial tissue. This portion of the ovarian surface epithelium can become isolated and may be constantly exposed to hormones and growth factors. Together, these observations provide grounds for the hypothesis that the epithelium associated with cysts represents a primary source of ovarian cancer.'
(Ovarian Cancer: Methods and Protocols, , Anastasia Malek (St. Petersburg, Russia), Oleg Tchernitsa (Berlin, Germany), eds. [2013])


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2018)

The possibility is that Siberian husky cancer sensing is an odor memory.

Canine Mammary Epithelial Cancer
Expression of stratified squamous epithelia-type cytokeratin by canine mammary epithelial cells during tumorigenesis: type I (acidic) 57 kilodalton...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....isoelectric-pH value of 5.1....'

The canine isoelectric value of 5.1 is closest to low register B flat on saxophone (~ pH 5.15) which is cysteine (see chart, above). Cysteine is linked to odor memory:

Olfactory Memory Cysteine / TRIM32
The neural stem cell fate determinant TRIM32 regulates complex behavioral traits.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....cysteine metabolism....deregulated....odor memory.'

Thus, cysteine may be a clue to the odor of human ovarian cancer sensed by dogs.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 10, 2018)

These links were first discovered today:

7 May 2007 The Music of Amino Acids
The Music of Amino Acids

Genome Biology 2007 Conversion of Amino-Acid Sequence in Proteins to Classical Music: Search for Auditory Patterns
Conversion of amino-acid sequence in proteins to classical music: search for auditory patterns.  - PubMed - NCBI
(This conversion still clings to the complexity and eye strain of the four traditional lines of the musical staff.)

Joel Sternheimer: DNA Music Sound Samples
Joel Sternheimer: DNA Music - Applied Biophysics Aether Research Laboratory

This music fails to give the listener the original sound of the amino acid sequences before chords or other notes are added on.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 10, 2018)

We will give a tentative rendition of a song based on the Sydney Funnel Web to someone who is going to visit Sydney early in 2019. The song features sax-synth accompanied by a termite-forged didjeridoo bass line (still evolving). Here is the melody line of the fatal male venom:

Sydney Funnel Web, Atrax robustus Omega Hexatoxin
Omega-hexatoxin-Ar1c precursor - Atrax robustus (Sydney funnel-web spider)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 10, 2018)

The Atrax hexatoxin sequence, GVI, at positions 6-8 is the same isoelectric sequence on sax (see chart, above).


----------



## badger2 (Dec 10, 2018)

Deleuze for the Desperate #11: Refrain


----------



## badger2 (Dec 10, 2018)

('consistency' is at time-point 19:06, 'creativity' is at time-point 30:21)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2018)

Dec 2018 Finland:  Ovarian Cancer / Canine Olfactory
FAIMS analysis of urine gaseous headspace is capable of differentiating ovarian cancer.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2018)

The FAIMS gaseous links for the cysteine trajectory of Sierra the Siberian Husky are:

1. Cystathione beta-synthase

2. Cystathione gamma-lyase

3. 3-Mercaptopyruvate sulfurtransferase


----------



## badger2 (Dec 15, 2018)

2019 Analog Trajectories 

One can "play" a broom handle or a tree branch. What we are saying is that if the woodwind musician wants to perform the Funnel Web song above, they can attach switches directly to the didgeridoo by way of a harness or sleeve apparatus that positions the switches as they would relate to a sax, clarinet, or flute. This retrofitting can apply to any didgeridoo and not mar or change its surface. Once attached, the bass-rhythm line is assured via the didgeridoo embouchure, and the melody line and chords can be fingered accordingly. This chord-making capability is still not been offered by MIDI controllers such as Roland or EWI, and will free woodwind prisoners to explore the world of chords just as any guitar or piano has always done. 

Mechanical switching is possible, though in this example, to transmit the fingering signal from the didj to any synthesizer or piano keyboard requires solenoids. Depending on solenoid and power supply, we think that Pease's website offers very important parameters for operating multiple solenoids.

Bob Pease: What's All This Solenoid Driver Stuff, Anyhow?
What’s All This Solenoid Driver Stuff, Anyhow?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 28, 2018)

When following the amino acid alphabet for music, most all of the English alphabet can be accommodated (including o, u, x, z, etc.). This means that the woodwind player also has a "typewriter" that makes musical notes and can write words, especially complex technical words in science and medicine, which can be a bilingual aid in learning these words and their grammatical use. These will be displayed on a screen the same way that amino acid music can be displayed. Therefore, the development of a Japanese alphabet is appropriate for the transition away from the use of Chinese characters (always a strain on the eyes), so that any word in science, medicine, etc. can be transcribed with it, basing this alphabet on the organic lines of a simplified Hiragana:

Hiragana
Hiragana - Wikipedia 

There is much more to the book than this review can offer:

Asia's Orthographic Dilemma
Project MUSE - Asia's Orthographic Dilemma (review)
'....The most important message for us all from part I is that there is nothing sacred about Chinese characters and that the conversion to a totally phonetic writing system can happen overnight.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 28, 2018)

This page gives further excerpts from the book"

Asia's Orthographic Dilemma
https://books.google.com/books/about/Asia_s_Orthographic_Dilemma.html?id=aJfv8lyd2m4C
' page 170:....Rather, the correlation seems to be with different regions within the left hemisphere -- temporal for kana, occipito-parietal for kanji.'

With amino acid music, not only can the genes linked to dyslexia be played, they can be studied:

Dyslexia
Diminished brain responses to second-language words are linked with native-language literacy skills in dyslexia.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....right temporal cortex....'

Dyslexia
The role of parieto-temporal connectivity in pure neglect dyslexia.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....occipito-parietal damage....'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 5, 2019)

We recommend a termite-forged didj. Some sound samples are available here for various types:

Didjshop.com
Didjshop.com - Australian Aboriginal Didgeridoos, Didjeridoo Music, Artifacts


----------



## badger2 (Jan 5, 2019)

Fingers Mitchell Cullen


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2019)

There are two places on a saxophone where the switching logic involves a key that can stand for another key plus the involvement of a neighboring key. One can think of this situation as a disjunctive syllogism. A didgeridoo switching harness that would connect to a synthesizer could mechanically represent the decoding of this switching logic at these two places with a transparent (plastic) cover over the apparatus that would be interesting to view, as in the workings of a watch. This didj harness would challenge the musician's performance and open  a creative trajectory for future compositions.

5 Ways to Understand Deleuze Through the Work of David Byrne and the Talking Heads
(site not secure)
www.critical-theory.com/5-ways-approach-deleuze-work-david-byrne/

'I would like to address a very particular aspect of university teaching. In the traditional arrangement, a professor lectures to students who are acquiring or already possess a certain competence in some discipline. These students are working in other disciplines as well; and let's not forget interdisciplinary studies, even if they are secondary. Generally speaking, then , students are "judged" by their degree in some discipline, abstractly defined.

At Vincennes, the situation is different. A professor, e.g. one who works in philosophy, lectures to a public that includes to varying degrees mathematicians, musicians (trained in classical or pop music), psychologists, historians, etc. The students, however, instead of putting these other disciplines aside to facilitate their access to the discipline they are supposedly being taught, in fact expect philosophy, for example, to be useful to them in some way, to intersect with their other activities....In this way, what directly orients the teaching of philosophy is the question of how useful it is to mathematicians, or to musicians, etc, even and especially if this philosophy does not discuss mathematics or music. This kind of teaching has nothing to do with general culture; it is practical and experimental, always outside itself, precisely because the students are led to participate in terms of their own needs and competences. In two important respects, therefore, Vincennes differs from other universities: 1) the distinction of years of study , since Vincennes can support the coexistence of students of very different qualifications and ages at the same level of instruction; and 2.) the problem of selection, since selection at Vincennes can be subordinated to a method of "triage," where the direction that the instruction takes is constantly guided by the directions the students take.
....
Even if we were to limit ourselves to the project of reforming higher education -- initiating competitive universities based on the American model -- we would have to build three or four Vincennes, not dismantle the one we have.....The real problem facing us today is a kind of intellectual lobotomy, the lobotomy of teachers and students, against which Vincennes offers its own particular capacities of resistance.'
(Deleuze, How Philosophy is Useful to Mathematicians and Musicians, Vincennes ou le desir d'apprendre [Vincennes or the Desire to Learn], Paris: Editions alain Moreau, 1979) (The existence of the university was threatened at the time by the government of Giscard d'Estaing, led by Alice Saunier-Seite with the active support of the mayor of Paris, Jacques Chirac.)


----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2019)

Jay Beckenstein turned me onto the saxophone the most.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2019)

Beckenstein is a master of the commercial sound, and one of the secrets, reminiscent of Stan Getz, is the use of a hard rubber mouthpiece custom-evolved with individuality of embouchure.

Spyro Gyra's Jay Beckenstein Solos


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2019)

Shakedown, precisely at time-point 3:57 would be open to experimentation of left hand melody, right hand chord technique. On electric sax the melody could be simultaneous with the horn sound and a synth sound for the melody, and synth chords played from the same instrument (electric sax). More problematic is when Beckenstein's melody takes in a larger range of keys that would implicate the right hand.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 26, 2019)

My friend Norm in Dallas is an awesome keyboard player and he used to nail the sax parts like on Pink Floyd Money and some Steely Dan tunes...really amazing.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Imagine if you will, that the keys of the above keyboard have been sawn off with a hack-saw and that solenoids have been aligned over the membrane switches that lie underneath the keys. Optoisolators were used on the Prophet 600 when we built an electric sax apparatus in 1987, though the 2019 trajectory uses solenoids, and on a different brand of synth.

Now, when the electric sax is played, both the sound of the sax and the sound of the synth are synchronized. One hears both the sax and synth notes simultaneously, just as we have noticed in some of Chris Potter's arrangements, even though there are two separate musicians producing that sound. If the sax keys are split at the F key (concert pitch), then keys from the F upward plays melody, whilst from F downward plays chords. If we place this switching apparatus on a didgeridoo, then a synth melody (and [italics]) chords can be played superimposed over the sound of the synth, the didj being played by the woodwind player who is also playing the synth simultaneously. This is the challenge for future woodwind applications.

As far as is known, there is as yet no electric didgeridoo, let alone these techniques applied to sax harmony (for example, duets). What would two didgeridoos sound like, each playing melody, chords, and rhythms?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Imagine Mortensen playing a synth and digeridoo.

Pamela Mortensen Fast Rhythm Tutorial


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Next imagine Mortensen's 'to-wa-kee' transcribed into a Japanese alphabet, and then naming the sax keys that connect to the synth (or didj switching harness that connects to the synth) with the 20 basic amino acids, which can then be seen on a screen as they are played. This can be justifiably defined as the evolution of the saxophone.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2019)

In the beginning of the thread, we have already shown the cut-off point for the octave key, which then becomes the basic line for reading sheet music (all sax notes occur either above or below the line), subsequently eliminating four lines of the traditional musical staff.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Future morphologies of keyboard will link the electric didj and sax. The switching harness, unlike that for woodwinds already described, will likely have the switches arranged as in an accordion. Again, the harness can attach to any didj and not mar its surface, just as the electric sax can play any keyboard and not mar its surfaces. With this switching harness, the keyboardist can play synth and didj at the same time, while also activating the keys of a sax, flute or other woodwind, and can overlay the synth melody, didj rhythms, and live sax (when not playing the didj) if he or she knows how to play a woodwind mouthpiece. It is possible to activate sax keys with electric solenoids.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 29, 2019)

29 Jan 2019 A Cure for Cancer? Israeli Scientists Say They Think They Found One
A cure for cancer? Israeli scientists say they think they found one
'....12 amino acids....'

We have found one report along these lines:

BRCC2 (Breast Cancer Cell 2)
BRCC2, a novel BH3-like domain-containing protein, induces apoptosis in a caspase-dependent manner.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....BH3-like domain (5-12 aa, LPIEGQEI)....'

Referring to the chart, above, one can play this sequence to hear it: leucine, proline, isoleucine, glutamic acid, glycine, glutamine, glutamic acid, isoleucine.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2019)

An approach to an electric didj uses a simple drone and synth line:

Didgeridoo Fusion with Australian Images


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2019)

Electric Didgeridoo


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2019)

Didgeridoo MIDI Controller


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sax MIDI Controller
 
The player is still a slave to one note at a time, even when the live sax sound is overlain with the synth. An electric variation splits the hands for melody and chords, and can be adapted to a harness as an electric didgeridoo, yielding synth chords and melody which are overlain with didgeridoo rhythms and drone.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Drone and melody:

Yidaki 2


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2019)

The first of this video shows how a split-hand chord approach could be played simultaneously from a live horn connected to a synth. The entire electric horn (both left and right hands) can play synth chords, (or [italics]) it is split into melody (left hand) /chord (right hand), which could be either sax melody (left hand) and synth chords (right hand), but not synth chords left hand, because the sax is a low-note priority intstrument:

Sax House Music Mix 2019


----------



## badger2 (Feb 23, 2019)

Notational systems such as amino acid music will be linked to the development of a Japanese alphabet (in progress), thus rendering any word in any language "playable" with the simple addition of a handful of other characters than the basic 20 used to denote amino acids. One approach is based on the organic lines of the hiragana, the traditional form of the syllabary (not an alphabet) is here:

What Is the Hiragana?
(site not secure)
www.gohitsushodostudio.com/what-is-the-hiragana/

What if the Hiragana were 3-Dimensional?
(site not secure)
www.spoon-tamago.com/2013/01/03/what-if-hiragana-was-3-dimensional/

Another reason for a Japanese alphabet is the mental confusion and stress on the eyes when reading Chinese kanji characters.

Japanese Children's Understanding of Notational Systems
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022096512001427?via=ihub
'....Bilingual children whose tow languages use different notational systems, such as English and Chinese as well as those whose languages both use alphabets such as English and French establish stable word-referent relationships earlier than their monolingual counterparts.
....
The understanding of stable symbol-referent relationships seems to develop independently of the understanding of symbol-sound relationships....The notational systems of Japanese are a good tool for investigating the relationship of symbol-referent / symbol-sound relationships because Japanese is written as a combination of multiple notational systems, principally hiragana and kanji; young Japanese children easily acquire the stable symbol-sound relationship in hiragana but not in kanji.'

Thus in the future, any word in any language will have a musical counterpart for use as a study/memory aid, etc.

aphthous stomatitis
choledocholithiasis
hypercholesterolemia
sphygmomanometer


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2019)

After setting the groove line, sax-over-synth riffs or didj-over-synth improvisation could continue this piece.

Tribal Need Live in Capetown


----------



## badger2 (Mar 11, 2019)

MIles Davis's Decoy compares with the sound of amino acid music. In Decoy, Davis allows the rest of the group to take the track to its end, with interesting sax and synth lines including what sounds like a synth-over-guitar sequence:

Miles Davis, Decoy

A didj line is possible in place of, or in accompaniment to the bass line:

Transcription of Decoy
(site not secure)
freejazzinstitute.com/showposts.php?dept=transcriptions&topic=20110824074437_HalfNelson
(click on pdf): 'bass line is played with great variation....'

The above transcription can be converted to amino acid sheet music according to the chart at the beginning of this thread. We are now ready to explore some possibilities on a cancer trajectory:

A First-in-Human Phase I Study of the Anticancer Stem Cell Agent Ipafricept (OMP-54F280, a Decoy Receptor for WNT Ligands, in Patients with Advanced Solid Tumors (Colorado, Arizona, Michigan, California)
A First-in-Human Phase I Study of the Anticancer Stem Cell Agent Ipafricept (OMP-54F28), a Decoy Receptor for Wnt Ligands, in Patients with Advance...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....with the extracellular part of human frizzled 8 receptor fused to a human IgG1 Fc fragment that binds Wnt ligands....'

The experimenter can go to the Frizzled 8 page at Uniprot to study the amino acid sequences and note that the transcription for Decoy mentions varying the chord changes at certain points, which compare with experimental chords placed at certain points in the Frizzled sequence.

Uniprot Frizzled 8 (scroll down)
FZD8 - Frizzled-8 precursor - Homo sapiens (Human) - FZD8 gene & protein


----------



## badger2 (Mar 11, 2019)

www. for 'Decoy by Miles Davis - FreeJazzInstitute,' will retrieve the page.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 12, 2019)

Note that the octave key line is the sheet music line. Tempo, time signatures, and other nuances are yet to be developed, experimenters can use their own ideas. Notes in the lower register are transcribed below the sheet-music line, those above represent the upper register. Because some notes occur as doubles within a register, either a capitalized letter or a dot will suffice to designate which one it is.

If a chimpanzee placed its lips on a sax and blew into it without pressing any keys, the note that would be played is a concert B. This concert B is the only truly problematic note for the electric sax or didgeridoo. If it is to be played on the synth from the electric sax or didj, it must have its own special switch, which can be pressed with a finger, foot, elbow, etc. Rapid production of concert  Bs implicates an up-and-down mechanism, which is especially adaptable to the toe of the foot (up-and-down rather than sideways).

On the Decoy trajectory, Frizzled 8 contains an unusual number of glycines (concert A in the upper register), which may attest to its ancient origins.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 16, 2019)

A serious and wailing violin, all this Yanni video lacks is a Chris Potter saxophone solo:

All Music All Taste Violin Wood Hammer Harp Trumpet Classic Remix


----------



## badger2 (Mar 17, 2019)

Richard Pinhas was a Deleuzian from the beginning and Le Voyageur (O Ardarilho) (youtube) contains some original photography of Paris '68, whereas more recent works provide experimental and complex rhythm lines for interesting amino acid sequence-didj-synth-sax over-dubbing:

Heldon -- Les Soucoupes volants vertes


----------



## badger2 (Mar 17, 2019)

Yanni -- From the Vault


----------



## badger2 (Mar 22, 2019)

This Chris Potter solo shows the sheet music as it is being played. Amino acid sheet music can replace it with letters of the English alphabet accompanied by other symbols for the timing. The eye only moves along one reading line, eliminating the need for four other lines of the traditional musical staff:

W G L L P
Octave key reading Line--------------
                 F Q V K ....etc.


Chris Potter on Stella


----------



## badger2 (Mar 22, 2019)

Reading from left to right, the letters F Q V K would occur past the sequence in the top of the line, not under it, which could be transcribed to Potter's melody line in the video. Rather than the eye doing the work of searching across space for the recognition of the note to play next, it would already be represented by the amino acid letter (known by heart) along the octave key reading line, as is done when reading words in an English text.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 22, 2019)

This digeridoo MIDI controller video is only superimposing the didj-synth sound over preset rhythms. The method already described in this thread plays a different synth line over an actual didj rhythm, with the option of switching to sax-synth lines over an actual didj rhythm line.

Didgeridoo MIDI Controller


----------



## badger2 (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## badger2 (Mar 22, 2019)

The video can be retrieved at youtube: 'Didgeridoo MIDI Controller.'


----------



## badger2 (Mar 23, 2019)

This Toto sheet music video can be transcribed to amino acid music, and amino music of the future may solve the timing-symbol problem in such a manner as shown in the video. Note that an electric sax or didgeridoo will also be able to play the music at time-point 1:13 in the video. That is to say, it will produce all three notes as a chord simultaneously, just as the keyboard does in the video. In our particular system, that would implicate both hands as chord producers instead of the mainly-used right hand:

Toto Africa Sheet Music


----------



## badger2 (Mar 23, 2019)

With an electric didgeridoo, there is no need to record the didg first and then walk over to the synth because the switching harness controlling the synth is on the didg and both can be played simultaneously. That is the challenge:

After Party Dr. Didg Live at the 8X10


----------



## badger2 (Mar 24, 2019)

Here Brecker shows that the modern MIDI controllers have eliminated the palm keys that are on a standard saxophone. This change may be defined as a mistake. One major reason for retaining palm keys is for chord production, which no MIDI controller yet gives to the player, including Michael Brecker. 

EWI Controller


----------



## badger2 (Mar 24, 2019)

Another MIDI controller that eliminates palm keys and only offers one sound at a time with no chord-making capability, nor singing-while-playing capability:

Roland AE-10 Aerophone


----------



## badger2 (Mar 24, 2019)

What's interesting with the piezo barrel is that it can be played on an actual electric sax that we have basically described, and play a synth line simultaneously, which this video does not show, because it has not yet been done. Note especially at time-point 5:27:

Sax Piezo Barrel


----------



## badger2 (Mar 24, 2019)

PiezoBarrel.com also offers a pickup for the didj. This means that coupled to a synth switching harness (previously described) mounted on the didgeridoo, a synth line can be produced simultaneously with any piezo didj sounds. This was one of the first electric didgeridoos:

Electric Didge


Strobe Didj at Time-Point 9:29


----------



## badger2 (Mar 24, 2019)

Tommy Doggett Electric Sax (2014)


----------



## badger2 (Mar 24, 2019)

No chord production, though the concept is obvious:

MIDI Electric Sax


----------



## badger2 (Mar 25, 2019)

For those contemplating a switching harness for sax or didgeridoo, mechanical switches are recommended over membrane switches. The latter can even be home-made. Saxophone switching logic (low-note priority) can be accomplished with these switches. At time-point 1:15 in the video, the internal working mechanism is shown:

Mechanical Switches: Why Are They Better?


----------



## badger2 (Mar 25, 2019)

Should be 'the former can even be home-made.'


----------



## whoisit (Apr 2, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > Benefits of the Electric Sax
> ...



Hows this fro soul and Kenny G playign his sax.


----------



## whoisit (Apr 2, 2019)

Does it get better than this, I don't think so.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Surprisingly, the haunting sax ride in Baker Street may be attributed to Gary Burton's influence, a vibraphonist who played with Stan Getz. The reader can decide for themselves: 

Baker Street
Baker Street (song) - Wikipedia

Gary Burton
Gary Burton - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Apr 3, 2019)

An actual saxophone superimposed over a keyboard synth as has been described in this thread sounds much like the Burton and Ozone video, where Burton and the bass are in synch:

Gary Burton and Makoto Ozone -- Bags' Groove (Live at Montreux, 2002)


----------



## badger2 (Apr 3, 2019)

The saxophonist who played the riff in Baker Street was Raphael Ravenscroft:

Raphael Ravenscroft
Raphael Ravenscroft - Wikipedia

Raphael Ravenscroft


----------



## badger2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Just before death, Ravenscroft went to Belgium in 2014 to set up a project with Adolphe Sax & Co.. Adolphe Sax was the inventor of the saxophone. We will retain all of the keys from the original instrument (especially the palm keys) with which to further evolve the electric sax and eventually free the woodwind player to explore the world of chord production.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 3, 2019)

But the actual riff seems to have come from Steve Marcus, placing the origin in American jazz. Ravenscroft's sound, however, was what the people wanted in conjunction with Rafferty's lyrics.

Steve Marcus, Half a Heart


----------



## badger2 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## whoisit (Apr 4, 2019)

I use to dance on skates to this one. We had a juke box in the rink.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Played it at least a thousand times. Boots had a club on Printer's Alley in Nashville, and badger once called him there. His songs were constantly requested by Fieldcrest cotton-mill workers at a club on the Chattahoochee River, Alabama side. (see Pedal Steel Guitar thread)


----------



## badger2 (Apr 13, 2019)

We posted about amino acid music concerning ovarian cancer at
The Cancer Forums
Cancer Information, Support Groups, Message Boards - Cancer Forums

as well as other cancer posts without the mention of amino acid music. All of badger2's posts after having joined today have been removed. Beware of the fascism at this site that steals posts and keeps its prisoners in the dark (like mushrooms) about deadly human diseases.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 1, 2019)

Coltrane, Giant Steps


----------



## Mike Dwight (Jun 1, 2019)

I couldn't follow the talk about Amino Acids. There's a lot of pseudo-science going on here. Basically, I'd say, there's a real African American conversation to look at in the evolution of Jazz Saxophone. Now of Course John Coltrane himself, chipped in Commercially, with his song Birmingham. But just consider, if the true Virtuoso, of the entire field most people are going to say Charlie Parker, most thins in Jazz do seem to flourish off of Louis Armstrong or Charlie Parker. Charlie Parker was a hot playing competitor, that's what spawned his surviving artistic Partner, Miles Davis into producing Cool Jazz, lets say. Now let me get back to my feeling, my point, what if in the Short, Tragic life of Charlie Parker, not really Racism directly, or maybe institution, but we allowed That virtuoso to experience the Freedom of Artistry which is the Whole Point of the newest Free Jazz era that Ornette Coleman is promoting. That's about Philosophy of music, and Western Music. I'm not going to include Ornette Coleman at All in the psychedelic , the funk, even though that is his timeperiod. That's avant garde.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 2, 2019)

It may not be possible for you to point to a single example of pseudo-science in this thread. If you can, please show it to all of us. The evolution of jazz saxophone is the evolution of a style of expression, just as amino acid music is also the evolution of a style of expression. Both styles are expressed via the saxophone. When we couple sax fingering to didgeridoo, the parameters change even more radically, because the musician now plays the didj as it is traditionally played, though superimposed over that is the simultaneous playing of chords and melody via the switching harness evolved from the electric saxophone.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 2, 2019)

It should be agreed that freedom of artistry may have produced a different Bird. Unfortunately, we can't ask Parker to comment on having read this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 6, 2019)

There are now several others in collaboration to develop an electric sax-didj concept. Tentatively, an electric didgeridoo could be introduced by October. This will challenge the player to maintain a rhythm line on the didj while simultaneously playing chords and melody on a synthesizer.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2019)

The concept of the electric didgeridoo as described in this thread is graphically represented in this video at timepoint 4:20 (Circle of Notes, Circle of Fifths, Rhythmic Cycles).

William Sethares, Topology of Musical Data


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2019)

Errata: should be timepoint 40:25.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 8, 2019)

Tribal Need Buskers @7:45 comes close to the electric didj though still uses looping.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 8, 2019)

Guitar and Didgeridoo at Disney by Dominic Gaudious


----------



## badger2 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## badger2 (Jun 9, 2019)

Barton Dige Fusion @ around timepoint 2:08


----------



## badger2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Rudd strives to master the rhythm cycle of the topological trinity.

Xavier Russ Lioness Eye


----------



## badger2 (Jun 22, 2019)

And succeeds.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 22, 2019)

One of the reasons for developing a Japanese alphabet is because the Japanese have never seen a graphic representation of their consonants, they are always hidden within a syllabary. When a Japanese alphabet is adapted to amino acid music, and English letters can be interchanged with Japanese letters, the situation changes radically. As we have already shown, four lines of the traditional musical staff can be eliminated when adapting amino acid letters to sheet music, and not only can any other music be transcribed, any word in any other language can also be transcribed to amino acid sheet music. The musical instrument becomes a typing keyboard, and musical notes do not have to be produced to generate signals, signals which have other applications.

When we adapt this system to applications such as reading comprehension problems or dyslexia, it's immediately clear why:

'As one's ability to physically write Chinese characters, stroke by stroke, improves, so it seems one's ability to recognize them and distinguish them one from the other. Conversely, as writing skills deteriorate from lack of practice, so does recognition. Primitive motor skills seem to play a part in reinforcing memory here as in other areas. If this phenomenon were related to handwriting specifically, literacy would have been lost in the West entirely by now, for most Westerners do their "writing" today on keyboards. But the fact is, typing has reinforced Westerner's "hands on" awareness of the language by virtue of the direct one-to-one correspondence between discrete hand motions and the letters that make up words. Character coding schemes, as we have seen, have little or no direct physical connection with the structure of the character -- certainly none that bears any relationship to the specific motor skills that are exercised in forming characters

Although it seems unlikely, for all of the reason given above, that nonphonetic coding will emerge as the primary means of processing Chinese characters for a significant part of the character-l;iterate East Asian population, if this were to happen, the technique could lead eventually to a deterioration of user's ability to deal with the characters generally. In other words, the same machines that were supposed to give the characters a new lease on life may contain the seeds of the character's destruction....Japan's failed "fifth generation" computer project to adapt its obsolete orthography to the demands of modern society is a clear warning that the patch-and-fill approach to dealing with Chinese characters will not work forever.'
(Hannas, Asia's Orthographic Dilemma)


----------



## badger2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Biden's political term for Trump as an "existential threat" can easily be compared with the introduction of a Japanese alphabet: its existence, introduction and use by the Japanese themselves would be akin to the fact that Biden is not president but challenges the incumbent. As this Japanese alphabet became known and applied in the transmission of language or music, the character-based script would have a rival, a political rival defined not by numbers of users but by the sheer introduction, like amino acid music, of an idea that may or may not become popular. This movement still does not prevent the idea from being defined as political. It has to get political. The idea is such even before it begins to be known and used in real-world situations, because government does not exist without the written forms that represent language, or sound.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Smeykal's Bladerunner @ timepoint 3:46 is a rhythm compatible for superimposed synth chords if not also melody. It's easy to envision a switching harness slipped over the yidaki:


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2019)

Today we will look further into the genetics of dyslexia and amino acid music as it relates to reading. Reviewing the thread, at post #30 is the 'occipito-parietal for kanji' from the text of Hannas's book. We will look at the regions of the brain compromised in dyslexia. At post #48, the MIDI controller for sax does not align with our didjeridu trajectory, because the controller cannot play live sax while simultaneously playing didj. However, a didj switching harness can play live synth, especially efficient when it's controlled from hard-wired sax keys linked to the synth. Note that this capability was known as early as 1987, though didj playing was not linked to it at that time.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2019)

Importantly, Xavier Rudd's skills (above) in mastering the rhythm cycle of the topological trinity link to dyslexia:

Ap 2019 Temporal-Tonal / Dyslexia
Are Temporal and Tonal Musical Skills Related to Phonological Awareness and Literacy Skills? - Evidence From Two Cross-Sectional Studies With Child...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The finding that rhythm reproduction, an auditory temporal processing skill integrating perceptual and motor aspects of rhythm processing was especially tightly linked to phonological awareness and literacy corroborates other findings on associations between rhythm processing and literacy development and is of interest from the viewpoint of current theories of developmental dyslexia.'

We will be taking a closer look at the mismatch response as it relates to precise areas of the brain and the genes involved.

Ap 2019  Music Training / Dyslexia / Mismatch Negativity
Music Training Positively Influences the Preattentive Perception of Voice Onset Time in Children with Dyslexia: A Longitudinal Study.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2019)

The reading of amino acid sheet music and its alphabet, including newly developed Japanese alphabets and others, links to mismatch negativity and dyslexia. The amino acid sequences of dyslexia-specific genes can also be played as music.

Mismatch Negativity
Mismatch negativity - Wikipedia

'Our definition of "Chinese" has important implications for understanding the nature, functioning and utility of the character writing system, as will become evident in later chapters. There are also social and political dimensions to the problem....The only thing preventing pinyin from achieving full status as a recognized alternative writing system is a well-founded fear by Chinese traditionalists that, given a chance to compete on equal terms, the system would eventually marginalize the sphere of character usage to classical studies and decorative artifacts, as happened in Vietnam. If history is any guide, this will eventually happen, perhaps sooner than many realize.'
(Hannas, Asia's Orthographic Dilemma, pp. 24-5)

As Hannas mentions in the book, there are German underpinnings in Chinese language, so to begin withy, we use this example from a German study of 2017: 

'Dyslexia is a specific learning disorder affecting reading and spelling abilities. Its prevalence is ~5% in German-speaking individuals. Although the etiology of dyslexia largely remains to be determined, comprehensive evidence supports deficient phonological processing as a major contributing factor. An important prerequisite for phonological processing is auditory discrimination and, thus, essential for acquiring reading and spelling skills.The event-related potential Mismatch Response (MMR) is an indicator for auditory discrimination capabilities with dyslexics showing an altered late component of MMR in response to auditory input.

In this study, we comprehensively analyzed associations of dyslexia-specific late MMRs with genetic variants previously reported to be associated with dyslexia-related phenotypes in multiple studies comprising 25 independent single-nucleotide polymorphisms (SNPs) with 10 genes.

We demonstrated validity of these SNPs for dyslexia in our sample by showing that additional inclusion of polygenic risk score improved prediction of impaired writing compared with a model that used MMR alone....In total four independent SNPs within DYX1C1 and ATP2C2 genes were found to be associated with MMR stronger than expected from multiple testing.'
(Mueller B, et al, ATP2C2 and DYX1C1 are Putative Modulators of Dyslexia-Related MMR, Brain and Behavior, Sept 2017)

In the future, the reading of amino acid sheet music may be incorporated into testing for dyslexia-related MMR and other reading-writing phenomena, because as Hannas states on p. 271,

'There is one more problem with nonphonetic character coding methods that needs to be mentioned. Educators speak too faciley of of the distinction between character "recognition skills" and the skills needed to produce them by hand, as if the two were completely independent. In fact, there is much experimental and anecdotal evidence to support a connection between the two types of skills. As one's ability physically to write Chinese characters, stroke by stroke, improves, so it seems does one's ability to recognize them and distinguish one from the other. Conversely, as writing skills deteriorate from lack of practice, so does recognition. Primitive motor skills seem to play a part in reinforcing memory here as in other areas.'

Apart from dyslexia and if taught in elementary school, a Japanese alphabet would be an example of a Hannasian political dimension, not simply for its efficiency in transmitting language.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 26, 2019)

We will investigate the efficiency or non-efficiency of amino acid music as it relates to reading problems and memory. If it can be applied in the early years, it would have political implications, especially with such examples as a Japanese alphabet, where an English 'a' = Japanese 'a.'

'Political:  Of or pertaining to citizens -- political rights; the use of a writing system that is more efficient and less tedious than that used by government or the state; having a definite policy or system of government: a political community; pertaining to or dealing with the science or art of politics.'
(The American College Dictionary)

Hannas on the Morpheme

'I have noted that characters identify morphemes, but I have not sufficiently emphasized the fact that meanings of morphemes, in Chinese or any other language, drift over time. In alphabetically written languages this drift is not a problem: users are not compelled to associate any one meaning with a given phonetic representation. Not so with Chinese characters. Because of their unique shapes, characters can keep their identity while accumulating over time multiple meanings that may be of interest to specialists but have no relevance to actual users....But the crucial difference is that alphabet users are not predisposed by the nature of the writing to link the meanings of different morphemes with the same graphic forms, unlike users of character scripts, who cannot avoid it, even where semantic drift has proceeded so far as to make the practical motivation for the linkage meaningless.'
(Asia's Orthographic Dilemma, pp. 295-6)

Music is a universal language. Will it help or hinder those with reading problems? Amino acid sheet music is one way to find out.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 26, 2019)

We next politically compare Hannas excerpt about Chinese language to the language of the separation of church and state pathology concerning the Bladensburg cross.

'The Supreme Court's Giant Cross Compromise Will Erode the Separation of Church and State
https://state.com/news-and-politics...bladensburg-cross-church-state-kavanaugh.html
'....A government action must have a secular purpose; it must not advance or inhibit religion; and it must not foster excessive entanglement between religion and government....Why are "monuments, symbols, practices" different? First, "identifying their original purpose or purposes may be especially difficult." Second, their "purposes....often multiply" with the passage of time. Third, and relatedly, their "message" may "evolve" over time -- shifting from sectarian to secular. Fourth, removing them once they've gained "familiarity and historical significance" may "strike many as aggressively hostile to religion." (Note the contradiction here: A long-standing cross no longer conveys a purely christian message, but (removing [italics]) it may convey an anti-christian message. Go figure.).'

So, the "message" of the christian cross evolves along with the semantics of a Chinese character, as Scotus attempts to reify a concrete symbol in Maryland.

'First, in my view, the whole cultural argument for Chinese characters is bogus. Chinese characters do the same thing culturally that they do linguistically: they straddle the fence between a writing system's two main functions and as a consequence execute neither function properly. Lacking means to convey a language's phonetic structure in detail, Chinese characters prevent individual cultures from expressing and developing their own linguistic resources. At the same time, having no practical means for borrowing foreign words, the characters and syllable-based orthographies that they support make it difficult for the societies using them to tap into the emerging world culture....Chinese characters, in other words, attempt the nearly impossible task of blocking the two dominant political-cultural movements of our time, namely, the erosion of geopolitical blocks and their replacement with a pluralistic, global society. Resisting these powerful social trends indefinitely is more than any cultural artifact can manage, even if its devotees were receiving a high degree of practical utility from it -- which they certainly are not. This power leads to the second reason for dismissing the traditionalist argument: it is irrelevant. Change is already happening, and in the long run it make no difference how much traditionalists whine about it.'
(Hannas, op cit p. 298)


----------



## badger2 (Jun 29, 2019)

Musical Politics for 29 Jun 2019

For us, the fact that Putin's daughter is a Japanese philologist works out nicely for our adoption of a Japanese alphabet to amino acid music and reading problems. Russian teen-agers seem to have state-sponsored protection from pedophiliac machines until they can grow up enough to fend for themselves.

Putin Says 'Genius Musician' Elton John Mistaken on Russia LGBT Rights
Putin says 'genius musician' Elton John mistaken on Russia LGBT rights


----------



## badger2 (Jun 29, 2019)

This woodwind video is the best we've found for "circular breathing."

Didgeridoo Secret Revealed


----------



## badger2 (Jun 29, 2019)

It's yet unknown if amino acid music and/or its reading will be a help or hindrance to dyslexics. The particular pathology concerns phonetic decoding, mentioned here at time-point 2:15

True Gifts of a Dyslexic Mind


----------



## badger2 (Jul 2, 2019)

Dyslexics can begin immediately to write their own melodies that they prefer along the reading line (octave key line) depicted in post #2. We surmise that if the dyslexic produces their own music, they can better read, spell, and remember it with the help of primitive motor skills.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 5, 2019)

A Japanese alphabet will be interchangeable with the alphabet in post #2, placed either above or below only one reading line. The saxophone now becomes a typewriter.

Orthographic Reading Deficits in Dyslexic Japanese Children
Orthographic Reading Deficits in Dyslexic Japanese Children: Examining the Transposed-Letter Effect in the Color-Word Stroop Paradigm.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....This is the first report suggesting that orthographic reading is possibly impaired in Japanese dyslexics.'

An intriguing area of research is early diagnosis.

Delayed Development of Phonological Constancy in Toddlers at Family Risk for Dyslexia
Delayed development of phonological constancy in toddlers at family risk for dyslexia.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....i) controls were expected to prefer familiar words only in their native accent at 15 months, but in both native and non-native accents at 19 and 26 months, whereas 

 ii) at-risk infants were expected to show preference for familiar words only in their native accent at 15 and 19 months, and possibly an emerging familiar word preference in the non-native accent by 26 months or possibly no familiar word preference in non-native accents at any age.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 5, 2019)

This is the didge we will be using with the electric saxophone:

Airdidge


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2019)

This dyslexia bill passed in the Arizona senate 28-0.

SB 1318
SB1318 | Arizona 2019 | schools; dyslexia; screening; training | TrackBill


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2019)

Chord-Word Exercises

Using the chart in post #2, these are chord-word exercises for C chords. Voicings for each chord can vary. In other words, the chord-word can look/read differently depending upon the arrangement of the letters, which can also be adapted to piano, etc. Amino is on the left, musical note in concert pitch is on the right.

C Major   FSI  CEG (with spacing: F S I, C E G)

C Minor  FYI    CE(flat)G

C Diminished  FWY  CE(flat)F(#)    

C Diminished Seventh  FSD  CEA

C Augmented  FSD  CEA(flat) 

C Dominant Seventh  FSIC  CEGB(flat)

C Minor Seventh  FYIL  CE(flat)GB(flat)

C Major Seventh  FSIN  CEGB

C Major Sixth  FSIE  CEGA

C Minor Sixth  FYIE  CE(flat)GA

C Seventh Sharp Fifth  FSDC  CEA(flat)B(flat)

C Seventh Flat Fifth  FSWC  CEF(#)B(flat)

C Major Seventh Flat Third  FYIN  CE(flat)GB

C Minor Seventh Flat Fifth  FYWC  CE(flat)F(#)E(flat)

C Dominant Seventh Suspended Fourth  FMIC  CFGB(flat)

C Ninth  FISCQ  CEGB(flat)D

C Minor Ninth  FYICQ  CE(flat)GB(flat)D

C Major Ninth  FSINQ  CEGBD

C Ninth Augmented Fifth  FSDCQ  CEA(flat)B(flat)D

C Ninth Flatted Fifth  FSWCQ  CEF(#)B(flat)D

C Sixth Add Nine  FSIEQ  CEGAD

C Eleventh  FSICQM  CEGB(flat)DF 

C Augmented Eleventh  FSICQW  CEGB(flat)DF(#)


Some helpful discourse on dyslexia:

Dyslexia: Need Health Insurance to Cover ADHD and Dyslexia
Dyslexia: NEED HEALTH INSURANCE TO COVER ADHD AND DYSLEXIA | The Wrightslaw Way

Dyslexia and Insurance Coverage?
https://forums.welltrainedmind.com.com/topic/648365-dyslexia-and-insurance-coverage/


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2019)

https://www.forums.welltrainedmind.com/topic/648365-dyslexia-and-insurance-coverage/


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2019)

The URL is correctly transcribed, the page can be retrieved by typing in, Dyslexia and Insurance Coverage


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2019)

The URL is incorrectly transcribed. 

Dyslexia and insurance coverage?


----------



## badger2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Here is a short piece on the argument for concert pitch, which we have aligned with amino acid music on this thread:

Concert Pitch on My Tenor Sax
Concert Pitch On My Tenor Sax | Saxophone People


----------



## badger2 (Jul 10, 2019)

From experience, we suggest that anyone attempting to build an electric saxophone should be aware that 1.) decoding the fingering logic for melody production is more complex than 2.) hard-wiring the keys for chord-only production. As soon as one electric key on the sax can activate any key of any synth or piano, one has begun to help free all woodwind players on earth from their one-note-at-a-time imprisonment, introducing them to a world many of them never knew. Wiring all the keys for 2.) will give the worker more confidence when attempting to accomplish 1.) and will save one much initial frustration.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2019)

Dyslexia and Sheet Music Don't Mix


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2019)

Towards Freeing the Prisoners

The woodwind player who can produce chords rather than simply single notes is richer in musical grammar and syntax, perhaps also in linguistic grammar and syntax. Leonard Bernstein reinforces such an assumption in his 1973 lecture at timepoint 28:10 in the video:

The Unanswered Question 1973 Musical Syntax


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2019)

In the eight sentence examples Bernstein gives, note the (prosody [italics]) involved (syllable accent) which makes clear the variety of forms that can be produced from the same sentence (@ 30:28).


----------



## badger2 (Jul 15, 2019)

In post #117 Concert Pitch on My Tenor Sax, Stevoreeno (8 years ago) says: "Honestly, I do not think you will find a fingering chart for tenor sax that will show (for example) first finger of your left hand as a "A". I'd be very surprised to see a "non-transposing" fingering chart anywhere."

But that first finger of the left hand is precisely thought of as "concert A" to the tenor player who has learned to think in concert pitch. Is the frequency of that "A" 440 Hz in the lower register? The answer to that question will be important when we begin to transcribe Coltrane's Resolution into amino acid sheet music. According to the sheet music, what is the name of and frequency of the highest note Coltrane plays at the Fm6/9 chord? What note did Coltrane think he was playing at that point? 

Coltrane, Resolution


----------



## badger2 (Jul 16, 2019)

According to the sheet music, Coltrane was playing a concert F (octave 6), frequency 1396.91 Hz, except that the sheet music says 'tenor sax.'

Music Note Names
www.piano-keyboard-guide.com/music-note-names.html
(site not secure)
(scroll to "Ledger Lines" to see Coltrane's note depicted as concert F)

C Major Tenor Saxophone
@ timepoint :24, first finger of left hand is concert A (octave 4, 440Hz) for tenor sax, though two fingers are down in the chart and is being called an "A," which actually plays a concert pitch "G" (392 Hz) which has been written in the "A" space. Amino acid music eliminates most of these lines and spaces and thinks in concert pitch.

Next problematics are Coltrane's employment of fake notes, as we see him strive to attain in the other live video of this song, Resolution. In fact, the player will seldom use the "front F" key or alternate F# fingerings to achieve higher notes. Both the added "front F" and the newer F# are not original sax keys. That it is cumbersome to use the "front F" is unquestionable in real-world playing, because the finger must bounce awkwardly to and fro from the concert A key. Concert F# was traditionally a "fake note" achieved by alternate fingerings. The newly added F# key simplified this alternate fingering. Thus, we began amino acid assignments with the highest "legitimate" note, concert E flat (octave 6), frequency 1244.51 Hz.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2019)

'An hour later, it has happened! I am jubilant; Bart looks stunned. He knows he is beginning to read. All the wonderful world of books is within his grasp. He looks at me with a level gaze and asks, "How did I do that? What did I do?" He is, of course, quite right in saying that he did something, not that I did it. My answer is inadequate: "I don't know. I wish I did. I think I can help you do some more of whatever that was that you did." At that, Bart gives me a look of pure delight and trust, and the hairs on my arm stand up.

I really don't know what happened. But I was there when the glory happened, and I shall never be quite the same. I shall remain in debt to Bart, and I shall continue to search. That is it; I am still searching. That is what this book is all about.'
(Anita Griffiths, Teaching the Dyslexic Child)

To render the saxophone a complete alphabet typewriter, problematic letters are: 

U (selenocysteine, 21st amino acid as a vowel)

O (pyrrolysine, 22nd amino acid as a vowel)

B

J

X

Z

There are seemingly no efficient parameters by which to assign isoelectric points to selenocysteine and pyrrolysine, thus placing them in sequence to the others (post #2). Nonetheless, two trajectories are,

2018 Isoelectric Focusing of Selenocysteine
Detection of Selenoproteins by Laser Ablation Inductively Coupled Plasma Mass Spectrometry (LA-ICP MS) in Immobilized pH Gradient (IPG) Strips.  - PubMed - NCBI

Jul 2019 Pyrrolysine
Anticipating alien cells with alternative genetic codes: away from the alanine world!  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2019)

From the video, it's difficult to see if there are palm keys. Apparently, the Travel Sax does not have chord-making capability.

1 Mar 2019  Travel Sax


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2019)

If the Travel Sax were only hollow, a didge could slip inside. That is why a didge switching harness either mounted on the didge or on a (hollow) skeleton frame is much less expensive as as a DIY project. It could be made just as small and still connect to the synthesizer. Currently an experiment with square brass tubing on which to mount the switches and serve as a conduit for wires is underway, the brass blends with the finish on the horn and will render a live sax sound on top of a live synth sound.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2019)

Travel Sax at Cafe Saxophone
Saxophones - Travel sax


----------



## the other mike (Jul 22, 2019)

Two sax players on this song tenor and baritone I believe.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2019)

The three saxists on Nightfly.

Michael Brecker, Tenor
Michael Brecker - Wikipedia

Dave Tofani, Alto
Dave Tofani - Wikipedia

Ronnie Cuber, Baritone
Ronnie Cuber - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2019)

With such unique bass groove and chord changes on Nightfly, it's a shame no one has yet seemed to experiment with didgeridoo. Tom Scott is tenor on Aja.

Tom Scott
Tom Scott (musician) - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2019)

To help further answer the dyslexia question concerning amino acid music, studies of Hulme and Duinmeijer link to nonword repetition tasks, of which amino acid music would be included. The idea of manually tracing (in the air or on paper) amino acid nonwords is this trajectory: 

'The most important finding of this experiment was that tracing facilitated the learning of arbitrary names which were paired with a series of abstract patterns. This finding could not have been confidently predicted on the basis of any previous experiments, and provides further evidence to suggest that remedial teaching procedures which incorporate tracing are soundly based.'
(Hulme C, Reading Retardation and Multi-Sensory Teaching 1981, p. 154)

Hulme's current study links nonwords:
Verbal task demands are key in explaining the relationship between paired-associate learning and reading ability.  - PubMed - NCBI


Duinmeijer's PhD thesis gives a Dutch language list of some nonwords, which are customized to the language as either being phonotactic or non-phonotactic (amino acid music could be both in any language):

' Low Phonotactic Probability Nonwords

weugof
veujoetup
fuiseuwoesut
fuugiwuinofep

High Phonotactic Probability Nonwords

raanom
loowaamas
saaviebeemer
baamerienooves '
(Duinmeijer I, Feb 2017 Persistent Grammatical Difficulties in Specific Language Impairment: Defects in Knowledge or in Knowledge Implementation?)


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2019)

24 Jul 2019  Stafford's Acoustic Neuroma
Matthew Stafford’s challenging offseason went far beyond Lions’ struggles

A concert B (fifth octave) @ 987.77 Hz comes closest to this diagnostic resonance:

Acoustic Neuroma / 1000 Hz Tone Burst Evoked Response
Usefulness of 1000 Hz tone-burst-evoked responses in the diagnosis of acoustic neuroma.  - PubMed - NCBI

Donald Fagen's Nightfly Chords
Songster

The first chord, Am9 is concert A C E G  and B; amino translation is E F S I N. The second chord is Bm7, concert B D F sharp and A; amino N Q W E. For both of these chords, the problematic concert B, which is an open note on the tenor sax, must be actuated by an auxiliary key or switch. Low-note priority and combinations of keys must be remembered for decoding as the woodwind player enters the world of chord production. In this Fagen example, the melody can be sung (by using all of the keys in "chord mode")  or played due to split-hand chord technique applied to the fingering of the sax (left hand melody, right hand chords). Crossing the octave-key boundary (which is precisely at the concert B note) using various chord voicings will dictate that extra keys or switches will be necessary for split-hand playing (melody and chords). One can think of this system as akin to the toggle system of the one-handed saxophone and its playing technique (youtube).

Aja sheet music is a confusing, eye-straining mess at the beginning of the song:

Aja
Steely Dan "Aja" Sheet Music in B Major (transposable) - Download & Print


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2019)

The Nightfly Chords by Donald Fagen | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2019)

Best Steely Dan Saxophone Solos
(site not secure)
somethingelsereviews.com/2014/11/23/five-best-steely-dan-saxophone-solos-steely-dan-sunday/

Zalem Delarbre, Prashumna


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2019)

Best Steely Dan saxophone solos: Steely Dan Sunday


----------



## the other mike (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2019)

Stuart Matthewman
www.stuartmatthewman.com

Matthewman's solo @ 3: 48


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2019)

Beetles and Sound Story

One mating chirp of a bark beetle is at 237 Hz. In these reports, sounds of different species were mixed to disrupt infestations in trees. A 237 Hz sound compares to a concert B flat (octave 3) at 233.08 Hz (148.02 cm wavelength), a concert B (octave 3) is 246.94 Hz (139.71 cm wavelength).

Some sounds turned the beetles against each other.

1 May 2017 Pest Control
(site not secure)
www.fox10phoenix.com/news/arizona-news/pest-control-nau-scientists-find-way-to-deal-with-bark-beetle-infestation

The predator fungus Beauveria itself may have been stimulated by sound.

Would Be Bark Beetle Slayer Uses Fungus
Would-be bark beetle slayer uses fungus as his weapon
'....The beetles stopped mating, stopped eating. Some fled. And some not only stopped mating, they tore the female apart.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2019)

Mikuskovics proves that the mind can be split as he performs three different rhythms at timepoint 4


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2019)

timepoint 4:21


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2019)

Mikuskovics on Fujara


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2019)

One can begin to practice making chords on tenor sax by first marking the keys in some way, according to the chart in post #2, and verifying on a keyboard (synth or piano that is also marked in aminos) that the chord can be produced. This is how one can practice silently: (sax/synth-earphones), even on horns that are not yet electrified. The letters of a chord may change when crossing the octave-key boundary at concert B (an open note on the sax). This is also a matter of voicing of a chord (mixing the various notes in the chord, placing the root note on top, etc.) and whether one is in complete chord mode (the entire bank of sax keys produces the notes of a chord) or melody-chord mode (on an electric sax, split left hand for melody, right hand for chords), mentioned previously in the thread. Extra right-hand electric switches for chords will extend the range of notes accessible across the octave-key boundary. These future additions of switches added to the actual sax will also free up the important right-hand thumb for chord production. Mounting the sax on a pivoting tripod will eliminate the need for a neck strap though still allow some freedom of movement of the player.

Here are the concert pitch major and minor chords in "words" of the amino-acid signature:

C major    FSI
C sharp    TMD
D              QWA
E flat         SDN
F               MEF
F sharp     WCT
G              INQ
A flat        DFY
A              ETS
B flat        CQM
B              NYW

C minor   FYI
C sharp   TSD
D             QMG
E flat       YWC
E             SIN
F             MDF
F sharp   WET
G             ICQ
A flat       DNY
A             EFS
B flat       CTM
B             NQW


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2019)

We did space out the letters for easier reading, though apparently the software thought we were joking.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 27, 2019)

Error: Concert D major above is written either QWE or QWG, depending on voicing of the chord, the two voicings cross the octave-key boundary. This potentially confusing arrangement is part of the amino-acid beast and will be further explained*.

This time we will name the chords in a separate list so that the prisoners can see the pattern emerge from the sequences that are more correctly aligned. The major and minor chords posted above include this pattern.

C diminished (C dim)
C sharp (dim)
D
E flat
F
F sharp
G
A flat
A
B flat
B

the corresponding sequences of chord "words":

F Y W
T S I
Q M D (or V)
Y W G (or E)
S I C
M D N (or DNM)
W E F
I C T
D N Q
E F Y
C T S
NQM

C dim 7
C sharp
D
E flat
F
F sharp
G
A flat
A
B flat
B

F Y W E
T S I C
Q M D N
Y W E F
S I C T
M D N Q
W E F Y
I C T S 
D N Q M
E F Y W
C T S I
N Q M D

To learn a 12-letter "chord word," one will have learned all the root notes of all the chords: vertically in the first column is FTQYSMWIDECN. Though the columnization is mis-aligned (suggested is to write them out on graph paper), note that the same sequence is in the second column as well as the third and the fourth columns, etc. of chord words. Obviously, this is an important pattern to learn on the saxophone, woodwind instrument, synth-piano keyboard, or even a typewriter keyboard. 

* (depending on where they occur in each register (upper or lower register):
R and Y = E flat
K and Q = D
P and F = C
A and N = B
L and C = B flat
G and E = A
V and D = A flat

Having mastered this relationship for sax fingering, all other notes repeat in both upper and lower registers (see post #2).


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2019)

The reader can use the 12-letter word to decipher all of the chords. All one needs is the first chord of a chord type:

C augmented (C aug)  F S D

One begins in the first column by continuing the 12-letter sequence: after F it is TQY, etc. Second column is the S followed by the rest of the 12-letter sequence, M W I D E C N, etc.. This pattern follows so that all of the chords can be filled in:

C dominant 7 (C dom 7)  F S I C

C major 6 (C maj 6)  F S I E

C minor 6 (C min 6)  F Y I E

C 7 sharp 5  FSDC
....etc.

Once these are accomplished, C sharp chords of all chord types, then D, etc.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2019)

On Morning Dance, Jay Beckenstein's alto sports a clean commercial sound while Jeremy Wall works the synth wheel, something an electric sax should probably have.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 5, 2019)

A suggestion is to examine an old computer keyboard for adaption to chord production, whose switches can be assigned to amino acid chords. What is desired is a symbol that carries a clean and consistent repetition, where motor skills are consistently reinforced by auditory cues. Chinese characters are much less compatible for this application, especially when it comes to chord production, and is another reason to develop a Japanese alphabet:

'The reforms narrowed the gap between spoken and written Japanese to a greater extent than similar efforts did for Chinese, without the verbosity that characterizes Chinese texts that imitate spoken style. The reason is easy to pinpoint: with phonetic subscripts at their disposal, Japanese writers get by with fewer characters and, the fewer characters used, the more style resembles speech. Although there will always be a difference  between the way people write and speak, no matter what system of writing is used, the character script encourages differences in excess of what is normally encountered, because the individual symbols convey so much more information to the eye than their phonetic equivalent does to the ear. The same phenomenon applies to modern Korean.
....
Character texts, accordingly, when written as such, seem to carry the principle of conciseness much further than texts written phonetically, a fact cited by supporters of Chinese characters as proof of their superiority. But is this really the case? Or is the claim based on a confusion of categories? While it is true that character texts seem more concise, we obtain this impression from the paucity of phonetic information that accompanies the decipherment of successive symbols. Graphically all the characters do is distribute the required amount of information over different parameters: instead of encoding serially, the characters provide the visual data in compressed chunks. Either way, the redundancy needed to convey a given amount of information is present. In terms of the number of visual cues available, there is no reason to believe that one system is more economical or concise than the other.'
(Hannas WC, Asia's Orthographic Dilemma, pp. 250-1)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2019)

Because the article's fascism is for subscribers only, we will post excerpts here so that non-subscribers can read it:

12 Aug 2019  Milwaukee Journal Sentinel, Debate Over Dyslexia Bill Reignites 'Reading Wars'

Public Hearing Tuesday on Startlingly Partisan Issue

It seems innocuous enough. A bill making its way through the Legislature would require the state Department of Public Instruction to create an informational guidebook on dyslexia and related disorders for schools and parents. Across the country, in all but seven states, lawmakers have passed similar legislation aiming at helping children who struggle with a neurologically based learning disorder that makes it difficult for them to learn to read, write and spell.

But the Wisconsin bill, like past measures intended to address dyslexia, has drawn concerns and outright opposition from some educators. The debate is a microcosm of the broader "reading wars" that have raged among educators for decades. It stems from the growing frustrations of parents who complain that schools, which parents say often eschew the term, are not doing enough to help their children. "Schools will dance around it....They'll say, 'We don't test for dyslexia,' or they'll avoid using the word," said Jennifer Kelly of Decoding Dyslexia Wisconsin, part of a national, parent-led organization that is promoting legislation across the country.

"We're not asking for anything earth-shattering," she said. "Reading is a life skill. And if you can't read, you're going to be considered disabled." Repeated efforts by the Journal Sentinel to speak with leaders of the Wisconsin State Reading Association, the only organization to oppose the bill, have not been successful. But its legislative chairman, Kathy Champeau, provided a copy of her testimony before the Assembly Education Committee in April. In it, she raise concerns about the bill's definition of dyslexia, potential financial conflicts of interest among those who might be selected to help draft the guidebook and the idea of tailoring legislation to a particular disability.

"The proposed guidebook should inform all literacy (and) reading-related conditions, not to be a marketing tool to promote one condition," said Champeau, whose organization represents about 2,200 members around the state. A coalition of organizations that represent school districts and board members raised similar concerns but said the "concept of creating a guidebook has merit."

The Education Committee approved the bill along party lines, with all Republicans in favor and Democrats opposed. It passed the full Assembly, 76-21, with 13 of 38 Democrats joining the majority, including one Democrat committee member who changed his mind. The bill now moves to the Senate Education Committee, which will hold a public hearing at 10 a.m. Tuesday in Room 411 South of the State Capitol.

Asked why a dyslexia guidebook would be a partisan issue, state Rep. Sondy Pope, D-Mt. Horeb, the ranking member of the Assembly Education Committee, echoed Champeau's arguments, then suggested that "Democrats are just better informed about reading disorders."

Rep. Bob Kulp, R-Stratford, who chaired the 2018 Legislative Council Study Committee on the Identification and Management of Dyslexia, which proposed the bill, called the politicizing of reading instruction "unfortunate." "That kids, parents, teachers and administrators are left without resources that could give (students) a leg up on the opportunities of life, by learning to read, is such a shame," he said.

Tuesday's hearing is expected to be emotionally charged. In April, some witnesses wept as they testified about their own or their children's struggles in learning to read. It comes as school districts are under increased pressure to ensure they provide children with disabilities the free and appropriate education required by law, following a 2017 U.S. Supreme Court ruling. Last month, a Wisconsin district was ordered to pay for an expensive boarding school for a student whose mother says she struggled for years to get the district to acknowledge that he is dyslexic.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2019)

One goal would be for a dyslexic to read the amino acid sheet music required to perform a composition such as this one, then play it from memory:


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2019)

The tracing of the actual amino-acid letters to be played even before playing them may also assist in the music-reading process, even for non-dyslexics:

Positive Tactile-Kinesthetic Response
Multimodal alexia: neuropsychological mechanisms and implications for treatment.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The most important finding of this experiment was that tracing facilitated the learning of arbitrary names which were paired with a series of abstract patterns. This finding could not have been confidently predicted on the basis of any previous experiments, and provides further evidence to suggest that remedial teaching procedures which incorporate tracing are soundly based.'

What is known as "circular breathing" for didgeridoo can be basically achieved in just a few weeks. It is a critical skill to learn and it opens up the fascinating world of this woodwind instrument. The hygienic aspect of the airdidge is much appreciated, for it can be cleaned both inside and out in mild soap and water. The resonance of this carbon fiber didge is noteworthy. Suggested is to not get into the habit of quickly extending the instrument as shown on the videos. If there is still moisture inside, the parts can dry tightly together and prompt the use of force. After the unit arrived, a 1/4" sliver went into the hand when applying force to twist the sections free, so check for machining before use.

A mounting of electric switches for didge can be customized by the player: a clarinetist would mostly align with the didge (which is on a stand) axis itself, and the switching harness or armature could actually be a hollow tube-like structure inside of which the didgeridoo could be inserted if didge diameter permits. A sax player, in contrast, would align the switches on some type of armature that is more perpendicular to the axis of the didge. This armature could be a most open, skeleton-type of rigid metal construction. Otherwise, an electric sax on a pivoting tripod-stand places the instrument right next to the stationary didgeridoo.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2019)

Of course this is incredibly fast, though the screenal aspect of amino acid letters will someday be used to depict music similar to this Funk Jam rather than the sheet music shown:


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2019)

The video must be played at youtube. The title is "jazzlessononskype.com sample lesson: Playing Outside the Harmony."


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2019)

At this point, the 12-letter word in post #145 makes more sense: when the Funk Jam takes just two different chords and goes with all twelve keys in the video, the 12-letter word gets completely expressed.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 6, 2019)

In the video, Fagen's fingering is seen from above, which can be transcribed to amino acid chords for electric sax by simply attaching the amino acid letter to the corresponding piano key. To play the same chord (or same note) in quick succession as Fagen does requires a repetition switch that is now evolving for operation by the player's foot.

Donald Fagen Talks PEG Pt. 1


----------



## badger2 (Sep 13, 2019)

One type of electric sax music is here:


----------



## badger2 (Sep 13, 2019)

Looping.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 29, 2019)

The entire book is traditional sheet music. What would happen if it were amino acid sheet music instead? Would it help or hinder a normal singer or a dyslexic?

A New Approach to Sight Singing, a book by Sol Berkowitz, Gabriel Frontier, Leo Kraft, Perry Goldstein and Edward Smaldone, W.W. Norton & Company, New York/London, 5th edition (2011), states on p. 4,

What To Avoid. For a musician, the ability to 'hear' music without playing it is an invaluable tool. Sight singing is an audible way for students to demonstrate that they can accurately translate notation into sound. The ultimate goal of a sigh singing curriculum is to develop skills and confidence in "hearing" notation and reproducing that notation through singing. Avoid crutches that enable you to learn and sing a melody but that hinder your growth of your ability to hear and sing music without playing it. Under no circumstances should you learn melodies assigned for prepared sight singing by recording them, or learn them through memorization after several playings at the piano or other instruments. Doing so will not help you learn to hear what you see. Furthermore, you should not write the solfege syllables or numbers in the book, as this will prevent you from gaining facility in the use of syllables or numbers. The well-trained  musician will be able to look at a line within a texture and accurately "hear" it without playing it (or anticipate it before playing or singing it), and that goal should be in your mind as you practice.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2019)

We had already posted this presenilin gene in Nov 2018 at post #16 of this thread. One can play the amino acid music music on sax, piano, etc.:

4 Nov 2019  CBS News: Rare Genetic Mutation Might Hold Clues to Preventing Alzheimer's
(URL functions if typed in spacebar)
cbsnews.com/news/alzheimers-disease-rare-genetic-mutation-might-hold-clues-to-prevent-treat-dementia/
'.... E280A, in addition she also carried the so-called "Christchurch" mutation in the APOE3 gene.'

This report from Harvard, etc. is misleading because it does not mention that the "Christchurch" mutation, of which the woman has two copies, is R136S (arginine to serine). Note that arginine has the highest isoelectric point of all amino acids, and that the mutation to serine is a somewhat radical leap, isoelectrically. In the Japanese reports of post #16, the dentate gyrus is implicated, and the mutations are alanine-to-valine (A260V). Since our amino acid music is based on isolelectric assignments of the aminos, this isoelectric report for presynaptic impairment also links the (outer two-thirds) of the dentate gyrus, which we will subsequently link back to those involved in the early story of Alzheimer's:

Nov 2019 High-Resolution Isoelectric Focusing / Presynaptic Impairment in the Dentate Gyrus
The proteome of the dentate terminal zone of the perforant path indicates presynaptic impairment in Alzheimer disease.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....in outer two-thirds of the molecular layer of the dentate gyrus....'

For the Japanese mutation of 1998, A260V (Pubmed abstract # 9643011), the presenilin gene sequence is, from position 251 to 270: AVISVYDLVA/VLCPKGPLRM. The mutation happens where the slash mark is at position 260, flanked on either side by two valines, which means that the natural sequence is changed to three valines in a row.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2019)

Two copies of the "Christchurch" APOE3 mutation in this recently reported Columbian case supports an isoelectric hypothesis. APOE3 differs from APOE2 by a single amino acid substitution of arginine for cysteine at residue 158. The "Christchurch" mutation sequence shows a valine flanked by two arginines, one of which will subsequently become a serine. From position 133 to 140, the sequence is LRVR/LASH, slash mark being at 136. Branched-chain aminos in this sequence are leucine(L) and valine (V). Intriguingly, regardless of whether it's APOE or presenilin sequences, the phantom potential of alanine-to-valine (and vice versa), remains.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2019)

Outer layers of the dentate gyrus (above) and to presenilin (senescence) link to the hypothesis of Hughlings Jackson:

'Hughlings Jackson. Though a neurologist, Hughlings Jackson put forward some concepts and models which seem more relevant to mental than to neurological disorder. Yet he did not believe in 'mental' illness, and suggested that all the 'insanities', from the obsessional to the delusional states and the dementias, were simply the behavioural reflection of successive stages of the dismantling of cerebral structures -- which Jackson called 'dissolution.' He believed these various layers of the brain had been deposited by evolution, and ranged from the most primitive, stable, and organised, to the more human, disorganised, and unstable. Since the top layers were assumed to inhibit the lower ones, diseases affected the top layers and in destroying them, obliterated their function (negative symptoms), while the lower structures tried to compensate, causing positive symptoms. On the effect of age, Jackson wrote, 'we rarely, if ever, meet with a dissolution from disease which is the exact reversal of evolution. Probably healthy senescence is the dissolution most nearly the exact reversal of evolution.' The deepest form of dissolution, coma, he called 'acute temporary dementia: Let us say that the patient is, or is nearly, mentally dead.' For Jackson, dementia was the only form of insanity without positive symptoms. Jackson's treatment of dementia, like other mental disorders, was theoretical and related little to clinical practice. Though criticised by the alienists of his time, this model became influential later in French psychiatry. Julian de Ajurriaguerra combined it with Piagetian ideas of development and suggested that in dementia, there is an ordered dismantling of layers which can explain the various serial syndromes observed in Alzheimer's disease, including the stage when the subject may exhibit hallucinations and delusions.'
(Alzheimer and the Dementias, eds. Berrios GE, Freeman HL, Royal Society of Medicine Services Limited, London/New York [1991] pp. 22-3)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2019)

As we will show, this recent APOE report has broader implications.

4 Nov 2019 New York Times, Why Didn't She Get Alzheimer's?
(URL functions if typed in the spacebar)
nytimes.com/2019/11/04/health/alzheimers-treatment-genetics.html
'....The woman's APOE3 mutation is in an area of the gene that binds with a sugar-protein compound that is involved in spreading tau in Alzheimer's disease. In laboratory experiments, the researchers found that the less a variant of APOE binds to that compound, the less it is linked to Alzheimer's. With the Christchurch mutation, there was barely any binding.'

4 Nov 2019 Nature Medicine, An Alzheimer's Disease Protective APOE Mutation
nature.com/articles/s41591-019-0634-9
'....The authors note that the APOE3-R136S mutation affects a region of APOE known to play a key role in binding to lipoprotein receptors, such as the low-density lipoprotein receptor (LDLR). and to heparan sulfate proteoglycans (HSPG). Importantly, HSPGs are reported to promote neuronal uptake of extracellular tau, potentially exacerbating tau spreading and pathologies. The authors' own analysis showed that APOE3-R136S has markedly lower binding affinity for heparan than any of the three common APOE isoforms, including APOE2.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2019)

Due to circumstances, we have recently concentrated on a kidney disease known as IgA nephropathy. With the serendipitous APOE report, the heparan sulfate connection is here:

'These gradients of stimulatory and inhibitory growth factors and other secreted molecules are thought to be responsible for the maintenance of tubule architecture....A model has been proposed, which suggests each of these stages has a distinct gene network architecture of hubs and nodes that determines its susceptibility to perturbation. The switching between stages is proposed to be part a function of growth factor-heparan sulfate proteoglycan (HSPG) interactions,  inducing their epithelialization....HSPGs appear to have central roles in modulating ureteric bud (UB) branching morphogenesis....Embryonic mice that are homozygous for a gene-trap mutation of the heparan sulfate 2-O-sulfotransferase gene (Hs2st) display UBs that invade the metanephric mesenchyme (MM), but fail to divide and are typically stillborn.'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development, Development of the Kidney)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2019)

From the Czech Republic comes an important study from 2016 linking non-invasive diagnosis of IgA nephropathy to heparan sulfate:

Non-Invasive IgA Nephropathy Diagnosis
Toward Noninvasive Diagnosis of IgA Nephropathy: A Pilot Urinary Metabolomic and Proteomic Study.  - PubMed - NCBI

Heparan sulfate can link back to Alzheimer's via a 1992 study from Japan:

Heparan Sulfate Inhibits Herpes Simplex Virus Plaque Formation 
Heparan sulfate as a mediator of herpes simplex virus binding to basement membrane.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....only heparan sulfate inhibited HSV plaque formation by competing for virus adsorption to HEp-2 cells....de-N-sulfation resulted in significant decrease of their inhibitory activity. These findings suggest that heparan sulfate is involved in the binding of HSV to the basement membrane and that N-sulfated glucosamine residues of heparan sulfate are essential for HSV binding.'

Next we link psychiatric co-morbidities to HSV-2 and the use of valtrex, a marvelous cutting-edge pro-drug:

HSV / Valtrex / Psychiatric Co-Morbidities (April 2019 Kentucky)
Herpes Simplex Virus Type 2 Radiculomyelitis Disguised as Conversion Disorder.  - PubMed - NCBI

Pubmed shows only three entries linking Alzheimer's and valtrex. This is one of them:

Viral Hypothesis and Antiviral Treatment of Alzheimer's / Biomarker Potential (July 2018 New York)
Viral Hypothesis and Antiviral Treatment in Alzheimer's Disease.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....HSV 1 & 2 can trigger amyloid aggregation....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2019)

As a prodrug, Valtrex, (Valacyclovir, 2[(2-Amino-1,6-dihydro-6-oxo-9H-purin-9-yl) methoxyl] ethyl ester-L-valine monohydrochloride), valine is crucial to its conversion into the active aciclovir. This valine moiety links not only to the valtrex-Alzheimer's assemblage (post #165), but also to the number of valine mutations that have been mentioned in this thread (post #16, etc.), which include early onset forms of AD.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2019)

The amino acid music in this thread is based on their isoelectric points. The Hofmeister series, developed by a Czech pharmacist, is also based on isoelectric points. A Russian-Georgia Tech report below explains the Hofmeister series as it relates to prions and Alzheimer's. A real challenge for the musician would be to modulate a played amino acid sequence. For sax, for instance, this would implicate an entirely new fingering pattern every time they modulated, which is much more difficult than modulating on the piano or guitar.

Modulation of the Formation of Abeta- and Sup35NM-Based Amyloids by Complex Interplay of Specific and Nonspecific Ion Effects
Modulation of the Formation of Aβ- and Sup35NM-Based Amyloids by Complex Interplay of Specific and Nonspecific Ion Effects.  - PubMed - NCBI

Important applications of this technology are also seen in this report from Rocky Mountain Labs in Montana, automatically implicating tests for humans as well as CWD in deer:

Nov 2019 Million-Fold Sensitivity / Hofmeister Ion Effects
Million-fold sensitivity enhancement in proteopathic seed amplification assays for biospecimens by Hofmeister ion comparisons.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2019)

It should be mentioned that honeybee venom degrades heparan sulfate, whereas the Christchurch mutation (post # 163) prevents heparin binding to APOE3. The Columbian woman had two copies of this mutation (APOE3 R136S) as well as a PSEN1 E280A mutation. According to amino acid assignments in post #2, these mutations can be set to music. Here we reproduce the natural sequences, and the music will obviously change when the mutations are inserted. The reader-composer can decide what chords may be applicable through experimentation:

PSEN1 sequence, from position 271 to 290: LVETAQERN(E)TLFPALIYSS....the mutation@ 280 changes the (E) to A.

APOE3 sequence, from position 131 to 140: EELRV(R)LASH....the mutation @ 136 changes the (R) to S


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2019)

Amino acid letters can be assigned to the keys of a musical keyboard. An initial system starts with concert B on the sax, which is located on a 61-key keyboard at the right-most black key of the second group of three black keys counting from the left of the keyboard. One can use the chart in post #2, the concert B is amino acid N on the chart (the first one below the octave key line). One can mark keys with masking tape, and the sequence goes in both directions according to isoelectric points. Once one has finished the first line of amino acid letters, a second line is placed above the first. The pattern will become obvious once the top line is finished. One places an A over the N (at the concert B) and works both ways from there, noticing that not all keys will have to be marked. Now, one can play amino acid sequences but also chords as they may seem to fit into the melody line of the amino acid sequence. This second line stays true to musical notation, allows for convenience in voicing chords, and chords can now be named in amino acids instead of musical notation.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2019)

In setting up any keyboard, there is no law that says the profane black-and-white keys must be gazed at for any length of time. In our sax-amino acid set-up, the marked keys will consist of lighted buttons, which also makes it very adaptable to low-light situations: the amino letters can easily be seen. The background can be an overlay of, say, midnight blue. Thus, there will be two rows of lighted buttons, and an overlay background of some type which eliminates the black and white keys.

The concert assignment for notes means that a concert b on the tenor sax is a b flat on the keyboard. The saxist thinks with regard to the pianist. Currently, an Air Didge is being fitted with a set of Hamzer electric piano lighted buttons. There is some reach difficulty, though overall it is somewhat similar to a soprano sax or clarinet, the buttons being arranged in a row down the length of the didge. One may wish to look where the fingers are moving, though this is not mandatory. This Air Didge can now be played simultaneously along with the Hamzer.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2019)

Besides a sax-switching harness for the didgeridoo mentioned previously, the Air Didge can be aligned parallel to a frame on which are mounted buttons (the actual membrane switches of the Hamzer. It is as if the piano keyboard (without the keys) was brought up close to the didge but not connected to it. The difference is that the buttons represent amino acid letters. They can be marked, but also can be removed when learned. The sections of the Air Didge assist in learning the positions for each musical note (each button), because the player can get a good general view of where the fingers are moving though does not have to precisely look at where the fingers are moving. Unfortunately, the Hamzer membrane-switch circuit board does not allow one to split the keyboard so as to lessen the length of reach when mounted close to the didge, or even place one half of the keyboard to be operated by the left hand and the other half, the right.

What happens if and when we can eliminate four lines of the traditional musical staff, when the names of the notes are changed to amino acid letters? 25 or so years of experience says that playing in concert pitch is worth learning. Revisiting the pathology, at saxophonepeople.com. The URL should work when typed in the spacebar:

Concert Pitch On My Tenor Sax | Saxophone People


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2019)

One can apply the master chromatic sequence to fill in all of the known chords. In amino acid music (on graph paper), note that the two reference lines are the bottom ones:

Using the master sequence, F T Q Y S M W I D E C N,

arrange in columns, top line (for major chords, written from left to right): I D E C N F T Q Y S M W

below that, write  S M W I D E C N F T Q Y

next,  F T Q Y S M W I D E C N

below that, write c(major) C# D Eflat E F F# G Aflat A Bflat B

One now has the means to write down all the major chords. The chord is stacked and read from the root note on bottom (F[phenylalanine] = C, T [threonine] = C#, etc.), and the master sequence can be seen along every horizontal line. The reason the chord is written vertically becomes evident once one begins to read amino acid sheet music: the chord is placed directly under/over the precise point in time with the melody. One can now fill in all the blanks, like a crossword puzzle, for all major chords. Ditto for minor, diminished (dim), dim7 augmented (aug), C maj 7-5 (C major seventh flat fifth), 9ths, 11ths, 13ths, etc. Notice that we could have used other amino names, but that the word " WIDE" helps to remember when compiling the chord chart, as do other partial sequences (CNF, for example), whatever sequence one chooses to help remember the master sequence.

'That character input can bypass the temporal area without a loss of understanding only confirms what we have established above in connection with "direct access," or "visual" processing of writing systems in general: that "conceptual meaning is directly connected to the visual recognition of the character and the corresponding linguistic acoustic image follows.....I have noted that characters identify morphemes, but I have not sufficiently emphasized the fact that meanings of morphemes, in Chinese or any other language, drift over time. In alphabetically written languages this drift is not a problem: users are not compelled to associate any one meaning with a given phonetic representation. Not so with Chinese characters.' 
(Hannas WC, Asia's Orthographic Dilemma)

The idea here is to learn to play amino acid music without looking at sheet music or their instrument.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 8, 2020)

We will be experimenting with an amino acid sequence of the N-terminal of the tau protein, because it is the target of a new dementia vaccine. Readers can also experiment with chords along this melody line (amino acids 2-18 of tau):

A E P R G E F E V M E D H A G T Y 

Because the vaccine's development includes Australian research, we will look for a didj rhythm line to complement the experimental chords and melody.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Chinese krait, Bungarus multicinctus is likely the vector of the current coronavirus epidemic. Since the venom of B. fasciatus (a phospholipase) is used against cancer, the amino acid sequence can be set to music and chords for further investigation.

Basic Phospholipase A2 from Bungarus fasciatus
(Scroll down to Sequence)
Basic phospholipase A2 BFPA precursor - Bungarus fasciatus (Banded krait)


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Here is a sequence from the Wuhan 2019-nCoV spike glycoprotein, which according to post #2, can be played as music which can include added chords to accompany the melody line. This sequence compares to the reference SARS CoV sequence:

2019-nCoV

K A D E T Q A L P Q R Q K K Q Q T V T L L P A A D L D D F S K Q L Q Q S M S A D S T Q 

SARS CoV

K T D  E A Q P L P Q R Q K K Q P T V T L L P A A D M D D F S R Q L Q N S M S A D S T Q


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Flutist A-M, welcome to the thread. There may be an invention for the flute in the works, though we will not disclose it at this time.

In the Wuhan virus sequences above, before one would learn the melody line, it can be pre-played. One method is to make it so that one can arrange the notes from the synth to coincide with the sequence, by a series of wires long enough to place the synth switches in the correct order. Our performance stick now on the bench, has this capability. Then one simply activates the melody line of the amino acid sequence by running their finger (or a wheel, etc.) along the arranged switches automatically activating the notes. For introducing the mutations, one simply takes out the amino it was mutated from and adds the correct amino. Example is an alanine (concert B, upper register) to valine (concert A flat, upper register) mutation: the alanine is removed from the series and a valine is put in its place, which will change the melody and possibly the chords the musician-composer has chosen to accompany the Wuhan virus melody, which Nature has already written.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

A similar interacting amino acid sequence scenario is here:

31 Jan 2020 Science Magazine
Mining coronavirus genomes for clues to the outbreak’s origins
'....Trevor Bedford, a bioinformation specialist at University of Washington and Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center....the trees are interactive by dragging a computer mouse over them, it's easy to see the differences and similarities between the sequences....nexstrain.org....Ecohealth Alliance....'

Using magnets on the wired synth switches (while protecting the synthesizer circuitry from electromagnetic interference) may help to "program" any amino acid sequence quickly. As one gets familiar with the sound of sequences, it becomes easier to spot potentially interesting musical combinations in the amino acid melody.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Posts #175 & 176 link a potential coronavirus reservoir/vector, Bungarus. In the Snake Meat thread, we have already mentioned codon usage (post #413) relating to vaccine design for coronaviruses There are other sequences of Bungarus that may be interesting as we speculate on vaccine production, for ebola vaccine, no doubt the reservoir-vector is still producing the virus in Nature, which is still obviously mutating.

Ebola Vaccine Codon Usage
An Evolutionary Insight into Emerging Ebolavirus Strains Isolated in Africa.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....according to their geographical location....with distinct codon and amino acid usage.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Another challenge apart from amino acid music is to use the numbers denoting the frequencies of notes. A testing format can be adapted to reading problems:

'Specialized Pathways for Reading Words and Reading Numbers: Why? Why does our cognitive system allocate two separate processing pathways to words and numbers, two cultural inventions that are very recent in evolutionary terms? Dehaene and Amedi considered this question with respect to the mechanisms of visual analysis of words and numbers which, as they showed, are implemented in different brain ares -- the so-called visual word form area (VWFA) and visual number form area (VNFA). They pointed out that the reason for this neural separation is unlikely because to be the visual properties of letters versus digits, because letters and digits are visually quite similar....They proposed that the reason for the neural separation between the VWFA and VNFA is the connectivity patterns of these brain areas with the rest of the brain, in particular the regions that make use of the parsed visual information.
....
The architecture we proposed here, where reading is dominated by structural processing, offers a complementary explanation for the separation of words and numbers. Although the visual properties of letters and digits are quite similar to each other, the structural properties of letter strings and digit strings are very different from each other: the decimal structure of digits is completely different from the morphological structure of words....When a processing stage is structure-insensitive, it may be shared for words and numbers, as seems to be the case for early processes that precede the numeric/orthographic visual analyzers (McCloskey and Schubert, 2014, Shared Versus Separate Processes for Letter and Digit Identification, Cognitive Neuropsychology 31:437-60) and for post-phonological-retrieval processes (Shalev, et al 2014, Dissociation Processes Between Numbers and Words, First Conference on Cognition Research, Akko, Israel).
....
One thing is quite clear: the specialization of different cognitive processes to words and numbers is quite rigid. The growing number of word-number dissociations demonstrates that at least in some cases, a well-functioning processing of words cannot overtake an impaired processing of numbers, and vice versa, even when the impairment is developmental and presumably existed from birth. This rigidity of word-number separation accords with the rigidity we observe within each of these domains: an intact process is sometimes unable to compensate for an impaired process, even when two processes encode information that appears to be redundant (Dotan and Friedmann, 2018, A Cognitive Model for Multidigit Number Reading: Inferences from Individuals with Selective Impairments, Cortex) *
https://doi-org/10/1016/j.cortex.2017.10.025

*
This research was supported by a grant from the Bettencourt-Schueller Foundation, by the Israel Science Foundation, by the Human Frontiers Science Program, and by the Australian Research Council Centre of Excellence for Cognition and Its Disorders
ARC Centre of Excellence in Cognition and its Disorders
(Dotan D, Friedmann N, Separate Mechanisms for Number Reading and Word Reading: Evidence from Selective Impairments, Cortex [2018] 30:1-17)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

If one were designing a vaccine for the COVID-19 vector-reservoir, they would already be in trouble because there is no information on the genome of Bunagarus multicinctus wanghaotingi subspecies. Partial sequences of a lectin from the venom tissue of B. multicinctus is compared with that of B. fasciatus and these with pangolin hepatitis A virus receptor:

Bungarus multicinctus C-Type Lectin-Like Protein 2, GenBank AF354272.1
(Source tissue: venom gland)

M G H F T F T G L C L L A M F L S L R G A E C Y T C P I D W L P K N G L C Y K V F S N P

B. fasciatus C-Type Lectin-Like Protein 2, GenBank AF 354271.1
(source tissue: venom gland)
M G H F T F I G L C L L A M F L S L S G A E C Y T C P I D W L P K N G L C Y K V F S K H

(threonine, isoleucine and serine differences can be seen)

Manis javanica Hepatitis A Virus Cellular Receptor 2
(source tissue: liver, female)

M F S H S P F D C V L L L L V P L T R S L E G V Y I V E V G Q N A D LO P C S C S P A A P


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Both sequences from Chinese krait, Bungarus, are from the Animal Toxinological Department, Kunming Institute of Zoology, Kunming, Yunnan, China.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

COVID-19 uses ACE2 receptor. 

Wuhan Institute of Virology, 22 Nov 2013, Rhinolophus sinicus ACE2, isolate RS-3357

M S G S S W L L L S L V A V T T A Q S T T E D E A K M F L D K....

Apparently, there is no ACE2 sequence for Rhinolophus affinis.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Pangolin Hep A receptor was derived from an automated computational analysis, as is this pangolin ACE2 sequence, which can be compared with bat ACE2:

M S G S S W L L L S L V A V T A A Q S T S D E E A K T F L E K

These sequences can be played and chords added according to the chart in post #2.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Here is a segment from the complete genome of COVID-19 that readers can explore for interesting musical regions:

COVID-19
Wuhan seafood market pneumonia virus isolate 2019-nCoV_HKU-SZ-002a_202 - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Codon usage and/or bias can also be studied in post #184.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

The reason being that Yunnan bat SARS-like virus is closest to human sequence (96.2%), though Rhinolophus affinis ACE2 has apparently not been sequenced.

Rhinolophus affinis ACE2
Identification of Diverse Bat Alphacoronaviruses and Betacoronaviruses in China Provides New Insights Into the Evolution and Origin of Coronavirus-...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Another alpha-CoV, alpha-YN2018 from Rhinolophus affinis in Yunnan, suggested that this alpha-CoV lineage had multiple host origins, and alpha-YN2018 had recombined with CoVs of other bat species over time....confirmed that ACE2-usable SARSr-CovS were continuously circulating in Rhinolophus in Yunnan.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Note that the authors of the above study (post #186) includes Eco Health Alliance, New York.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

Pangolin ACE2 (post #183) is the most timely (and specific vaccine-related sequence to play [insert your own chords]), if the Chinese are correct:

URL will function if typed in spacebar:
gzscbm.com/web/technique/792.html
'....Researchers from Huazhong Agricultural University analyzed and compared the entire genome sequence....2019-nCoV and found that it is highly similar to the known Yunnan bat Beta-Coronavirus (96.1%)....On 7 Feb, South China Agricultural University and other units conducted metagenomic analysis of wild animal samples and identified the genetic sequence of the coronavirus strain isolated from pangolins as high as 99% with 2019-nCoV, indicating that pangolins are the potential intermediate host.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

Pangolin Music for Composers
(See post #2)
Of course, the composer may add chords anywhere they wish to the melody line:

No items found - Nucleotide - NCBI

PREDICTED: Manis javanica influenza virus NS1A binding protein (IVNS1A - Nucleotide - NCBI

PREDICTED: Manis javanica feline leukemia virus subgroup C cellular re - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

Manis pentadactyla human immunodeficiency virus type I enhancer bindin - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

In post #191, one may wish to experiment with ominous-sounding chords placed especially at or near to the two double leucines and/or the two double serines in the sequence.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

An apparent insertion in the COVID-19 virus sequence (USMB Snake Meat thread, post #419: " On the Origins of the 2019-NCoV Virus, Wuhan, China") must be translated in order to turn it into music. This seems to be a key sequence, that begins....L S F T F N S G L V L.... (see post #2, this thread)

Readers can translate the entire sequence by using the translation app: www. search for "Translate Nucleotide Sequence Into Protein Sequence." Because of mutations in Orf8 of the virus, as well as codon usage, we are particularly interested in serines and leucines.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

A bit of the pangolin ACE2 melody is at post #183, and the music could accompany this footage:

World Pangolin Day, February 15


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

The COVID-19/pangolin study is not yet published.
Did pangolins spread the China coronavirus to people?
(URL will function if typed in spacebar)
'...."I look forward to the published reports and data." '

The FOXP2 gene links to dyslexia (previous posts). The FoxP3 gene links to pangolins. We have both FoxP2 and FoxP3 human sequences on the electric sax workbench, which sequences we will compare tonight. Meanwhile, for possible vaccine studies, we compare pangolin BATF and human BATF:

BATF (basic leucine zipper AFT-like transcription factor), Homo sapiens
(/ @ every ten aminos)

M P H S S D S S D S /  S F S R S P P P G K / Q D S S D D V R R V / Q R R E K N R I A A / Q K S R Q R Q T Q K / A D T L H L E S E D / L E K Q N A A L R K / E I K Q L T E E L K / Y F T S V L S S H E / P L C S V L T S S T / P S P P E V V Y S T / H A F H Q P H V S S / P R F Q P

BATF Manis

M P H S S D S S D S / S F S R S P P S G K / Q D S S D D V R K V / Q R R E K N R I A A  / Q K S R Q R Q T Q K / A D T L H L E S E D / L E K Q N A A L R K / E I K Q L T E E M K / Y F T S V LS S H E / P L C S V L T S S T / P S P P E V V Y S T / H A F H Q P H V S S / P R F Q P 

There are 5 differences, which will change the melody and perhaps the composer-chosen chords. Keeping in mind that COVID-19 Orf8 position 84 is leucine, while the closest bat virus at position 84 is a serine:

BATF Comparisons

1. @ position 18, human is proline, pangolin is serine.

2. @ position 29, human is arginine, pangolin is lysine.

3. @ position 79, human is leucine, pangolin is methionine.

4. @ position 86, human is asparagine, pangolin is serine.

5. @ position 110, human is alanine, pangolin is threonine.

One of the first studies to link FOXP2 with dyslexia was from (2001) Wellcome Trust, Oxford, UK
A forkhead-domain gene is mutated in a severe speech and language disorder.  - PubMed - NCBI

One current (Jan 2020) BATF link to FOXP3 is from Heidelberg/Vienna
Precursors for Nonlymphoid-Tissue Treg Cells Reside in Secondary Lymphoid Organs and Are Programmed by the Transcription Factor BATF.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....fatal multiorgan autoinflammatory destruction....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

There is a cloaked similarity between HIV-1 virus and SARS-CoV, and an antiviral sequence against both viruses can be turned into a melody (post # 2, this thread) for further study:

Cloaked similarity between HIV-1 and SARS-CoV suggests an anti-SARS strategy
'....I S G I N A S V V N I Q K E I D R L N E V A K K N L E S L I D L Q E L ....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Why are blacks in Mississippi better readers than blacks in Wisconsin? The video is well worth the 30 minutes because it involves all states and beyond:

12 Feb 2020 News Conference: Wisconsin Call to Action for Reading Excellence
(URL as found)
wiseye.org/2020/02/12/news-conference-wisconsin-call-to-action-for-reading-excellence/

(First Alternate URL)
News Conference: Wisconsin Call to Action for Reading Excellence - WisconsinEye

(Second Alternate URL)
News Conference: Wisconsin Call to Action for Reading Excellence - WisconsinEye

@ timepoint 3:33 'We have the largest black-white achievement gap of any state, 39 points....Wisconsin's white students rank 34th among white students in the nation

@ 6:13 Dr. Mark Seidenberg, Language at the Speed of Sight

an especially informative presentation:
@ 13:10 Donna Hejtmanek....Facebook Science of Reading: What I Should Have Learned in College

@ 20:15 "I wish I would have had this knowledge 30 years ago"

@ 21:18 'shall be based on the International Dyslexia Association knowledge and practice standards for teachers of reading....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Here is the complete genome of COVID-19. One can see the leucine (that was a serine in the bat virus) at position 84 of Orf8. When using synthesizer switches with extended wires to pre-set a certain amino acid sequence, only about 6 or so un-named switches need be used for repeated notes (ex., a repeated serine is attached to a previous one via the un-named auxiliary switch[can be temporarily marked]), because the tape-recorder can be stopped and a new part of the sequence can be pre-set (re-arranged from the previous arrangement). At any rate, pre-setting the notes means that any part of a sequence can first be heard, in the search for interesting melodies to go with chosen chords. COVID-19 has many possibilities:

Wuhan seafood market pneumonia virus isolate Wuhan-Hu-1, complete geno - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 23, 2020)

At last, some music is emerging from the Hot Zone:

Wuhan Song, Let Us Meet in Spring"
(URL is posted as found)
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng on Twitter


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

The latest report from Wuhan, San Diego and Los Alamos (Journal of Medical Virology) implicates the painted turtle as intermediate host of COVID-19. Here are two timely amino acid sequences for musical investigation:

Chrysemys picta bellii Influenza Binding Protein
PREDICTED: Chrysemys picta bellii influenza virus NS1A binding protein - Nucleotide - NCBI

C. picta bellii Feline Leukemia Virus
PREDICTED: Chrysemys picta bellii feline leukemia virus subgroup C cel - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Mar 3, 2020)

We are very pleased to see a gadget that has the potential to be used on saxophone and other woodwind instruments, although there's a ridiculous URL to transcribe to see it. Best search www. for 'Ezfret Beginner Guitar Attachment Ebay." This unit has the potential to allow woodwind players to produce chords with either the left or right hand, while using the other to play melodies.Attaching two to a flute, for example, would be most versatile in performance. For our current Mendini sax-Hamzer electronic piano setup, we will use right hand chord production. The cantilevered positioning of the Ezfret also meshes nicely with the ergonomics of our previously proposed performance stick, also applicable to the body of a digeridoo. Unfortunately, the Ezfret does not seem adaptable to the pre-setting of amino acid sequences for preliminary audition (previous posts).


----------



## badger2 (Mar 3, 2020)

To generate a chord progression for the COVID-19 amino acid melody, suggested is a premediation on Kandinsky:

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 isolate 2019-nCoV_HKU- - Nucleotide - NCBI

Kandinsky Composition V
https://wassilykandinsky.net/work-115.php
https://www.wassilykandinsky.net/work-115.php


----------

